# 

## ciku

Szukamy inspiracji na jakieś ładne ogrodzenie i mamy nadzieję, że Wasze pomysły podsuną nam jakieś ciekawe rozwiązanie.  Pochwalcie się jak wyglądają Wasze wjazdy na działkę i ogrodzenia. Myślę, ze taki przegląd przyda sie nie tylko nam.   :big grin:  
Co prawda to nie o wnętrzach, ale nie bardzo widziałam lepsze miejsce , gdzie umieścić ten post.
Zapraszam serdecznie do wklejania zdjęć  :smile:

----------

Ciku prosze bardzo  :Lol:   oto moje ogrodzenie 

 Na razie mamy nie mamy jeszcze odpowiedniego podłoża pod auto, tymczasowo jest żwir. Mam nadzieję, że docelowo będzie plac wyłozony kostką granitową.

----------


## ewak39

*gorgu77* czy ty masz  zrobiony tylko ten kawalek kolo bramy?   :big grin:  

Tak jakos wyglada na zdjeciu...

Bo ja mysle wlasnie tak zrobic...   :Lol:  mam okropna siatke, ale 300 metrow ogrodzenia, wiec na poczatek jak bede robic brame myslalam zrobic tylko ten kawalek...   :big grin:  a reszta bedzie musiala poczekac.

Pociesz mnie, ze to normalne!    :big tongue:

----------

> *gorgu77* czy ty masz  zrobiony tylko ten kawalek kolo bramy?   
> 
> Tak jakos wyglada na zdjeciu...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  płot jest cały -to tylko ujęcie bramy.
A propos normalności- wszystko jest teraz normalne  :Lol:  Rób tak jak ci pasuje i będzie ok. Kiedyś tak jak piszesz zrobisz sobie całość. Pocieszyłam?  :Lol:

----------


## ciku

Gorgu77  dzięki za pierwsze zdjęcie :smile: )) No właśnie oto mi chodziło- ciekawy pomysł.

Ewak39 ja tez myślałam , zeby takie exclusive ogrodzenie dać tylko od frontu, a tyłem coś typu siatka i obsadzic to jakimis tujami czy cuś...bo koszty, koszty...  :Confused:

----------


## ciku

Jedno takie ładne i co.......i tyle?
Nie wierzę,że nie macie się czym pochwalić.

----------


## ewak39

> ja tez myślałam , zeby takie exclusive ogrodzenie dać tylko od frontu, a tyłem coś typu siatka i obsadzic to jakimis tujami czy cuś...bo koszty, koszty...


U mnie gorzej, bo doslownie zrobilabym na kilkanascie metrow po obu stronach bramy... na wiecej chyba dlugo mnie nie bedzie stac, bo jest wiele wazniejszych rzeczy, a siatka juz jest, ale chociaz niech te brame mam "reprezentacyjna"...   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

Siatka nie jest takim zlym do konca rozwiazaniem .Mozna ja obsadzic np.powojnikiem i czyms co jest dluzej zielone i peknie sie czerwieni na jesien , zapomnialam jak sie nazywa  :oops:  
mialam tak w swoim pierwszym domu i jak dla mnie bylo ok
z zamierzenia zreszta , a ze tansze to to jeszcze na plus

----------


## rrmi

..

----------


## rrmi

..

----------


## rrmi

mam nadzieje , ze troche pomoglam , chetnych do wklejania plotow widac nie ma   :cool:

----------


## ciku

Widać, ze styl amerykański   :Wink2:  
*rrmi* czy Wy tu w ogóle macie ogrodzenie? Malo tego widzi sie w Stanach.[/b]

----------

Ciku
do Twojego ciepłego domu może coś z drewna - w mojej okolicy jest kilka firm, robią gotowe elementy, niektóre są bardzo ładne po pomalowaniu  :smile:  
a ja robię ogrodzenie wyjątkowe, bo plecione z wikliny, dwupasmowe, wewnątrz, pomiędzy pasmami będzie ziemia, a  w niej zasiane zioła i trawy, wszystko podłączone do nawilżania, żywe, bo wiklina nieokorowana, wypuszcza z czasem liście  :smile: 

ale to we wilgotnej strefie, nad rzeczką, która plyniena granicy działki od południa

od wjazdu planuję nowoczesny - beton i stal, bo dom bedzi ebardzo nowoczesny   :smile:

----------


## rrmi

..

----------

*gorgu77*
pięknie u Ciebie, widać bardzo ładna okolica  :smile:

----------


## ciku

:ohmy:   chcialabym to zobaczyć.  Pewnie będzie ciekawie wyglądać. 

Za drewnem jednak za bardzo nie jestem , bo jest nietrwałe, choć rzeczywiście  ciepłe w wyrazie.  Czekam na to jak będzie sie rozwijał ten wątek, sama tez coś poszukam do wklejenia. Moze znajdę wreszcie *to* właściwe.

Dzięki *rrmi*

----------

Ciku, pomyliłm Cię  z Anick  :oops:  . Twojego domku nie kojarzę - tj kojarzę komfortowy, ale nie wiem, jak go wykończysz, bo moim zdaniem ogrodzenie i dom powinny byc w jednym stylu - wtsedy tak ładnie wszystko gra  :smile:  jak dom z drewnem, to i płot drewniany, w lesniczówce-połot myśliwski, w domku-dworku- płot kuty albo malowanesztachetki s w stylu angielskim
wkleję co nieco, ale dziś się już gubię co i gdzie mam pokazać  :oops:   :Lol:

----------

to ogrodzenie z wikliny jest cudne, ale powinno być na wilgotnej działce, bo wierzby kochaja wilgoć.
a ja dokupiłam od kochanych sąsiadów kawałek ziemi rolnej nad wodą i tam zrobię ten płot, pójdzie taką falą, uplotą mi go miejscowi, którzy na co dzień uprawiaja wierzbę i plotą kosze...
to taki nasz lubuski rejonowy wiejski specjał, bo Niemcy kochają te plecionki i masowo kupują w przygranicznych miejscowościach i na targowiskach wszystko, co naturalne - plecionki zwłaszcza  :smile: 

p.s. musze wymienić klawiaturę, połyka literki i klawisze stukają jak stary pociąg   :Confused:

----------


## anSi

> 


 Podoba mi się takie proste ogrodzenie i coś w tym stylu będę miała od frontu, po bokach będzie siatka (bo w zasadzie od strony dwóch sąsiadów juz jest, tak więc wyboru wielkiego nie mam)

----------

ja tam też jestem za siatką - ogrodnik mi radził tak jak rrmi - siatkę myśliwską (nie wiem, jaka to jest) obsadzić pnączami (nazwy nie pamiętam, bo znam się tylko na cebulowych, reszta to powoli odkrywana czarna magia  :cool:  , a ogrodniczką jestem od roku i to na kilkunastu m2 przed blokiem)


ale wątek *ciku* super - bardzo przydatny   :smile:

----------


## anSi



----------


## anSi



----------


## Zochna

misie taki podoba :


tylko jakby malo praktyczny  :smile:

----------


## ciku

Mimi, Zochna   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

..

----------


## rrmi

..

----------


## rrmi

..

----------


## rrmi

jak wrzucisz na Onecie ploty lub ogrodzenia , masz do wyboru do koloru  :Lol:   :Lol:  
przyjemnego szukania i ogladania zycze  :big grin:

----------


## ciku

sporo to musi kosztować

----------


## ciku



----------

:big grin:  





a to jest z formy WERTH HOLZ - drewniane , gotowce:





model *KENT*



*douglas*



i znów *Kent*




to akurat fotki z francuskiej filii, ale jest też polska, a ponieważ podobają mi się ich płoty i pergole, mam od nich cennik i jest to całkiem przystępne.
Jest też taki płot, jaki pokazała Zochna i nazywa się myśliwski   :smile: 


a ten jaki ładny   :smile:  :

----------

a najbardziej mi się ta deska podoba  :smile:  :



to też werth holz:





a tu są ceny i można zamówić przez internet   :big grin:  

http://www.werth-holz-polska.pl/katalog.php?id=24

pomalowac dobrym preparatem i myślę, że długo postoi   :smile:

----------

a jak zobaczyłam ten, to mi się zachciało mieć drewno na zielono w ogrodzie   :smile:  :

----------

znalazłam jeden ładny kuty:



pięknie dobrany do stylu domu   :smile:  a kolor cegły klinkierowej do barwy dachu...

----------

a to z firmy, w której pracuje mój kolega   :smile:  :
mamy i drewno i kute elementy







nawet nie wiedziałam, nic się nie pochwalił, że mają takie nowości, bo zbyły tylko kute ogrodznia   :big tongue: 
Aż Go musze przydusić, ile to kosztuje.

----------


## ciku

Co myslicie o opcji, murki tynkowane tym samym co elewacja domu, a przęsła metalowe miedzy nimi malowane na kolor zblizony do dachowki? Nie bedzie zbyt smutno? Bo na pewno taniej...

----------

bardzo dobry pomysł Ciku   :smile:  
ja to już sama nie wiem, bo ta wiklina to na pewno - to jest piękne i tanie, ale strona wjazdowa mnie przeraża kosztowo  :sad: 
 ta stal kwasoodporna, juz sama nie wiem, czy to ma sens..*to tylko płot* w końcu  :Roll:

----------


## ciku

Z kolei pomysł Rrmi, o obsadzeniu siatki powojnikiem, albo jakims winobluszczem jest bardzo fajny, tylko co zrobic z szybka ekspansja tych roślin.....?
Rozlezie sie to po ogrodzie i będzie problem.

----------


## ciku

Mimi to pomysł mojego męża, który patrzy na świat przez pryzmat ekonomii   :Wink2:

----------

nie każda roślina się nadaje.
Powojnik - po przekwitnieciu zimą będzie pusto...wino jest za ciężkie i też traci liście...bluszcz trzeba przycinać ciągle i oplatać, by zgęstniał...
Ja mam o tyle dobrze, że od południa jest rzeczka - naturalny płot..dlatego ta wiklina to bardziej dla ozdoby..ale front i boki już chcę robić, bo nie mogę zostawić ogrodu otwartego i mam dylemat co z tym fantem począć, ech...za dużo wymyślam   :Lol:

----------


## ciku

Trzeba popytać Wciornastka i innych ekspertów ogrodniczych. Na pewno cos doradzą.

----------


## Zochna

a taki wkleje - popularny , ale dosyc estetyczny - tylko tej cegly troche duzo..

----------


## JoShi

> a to z firmy, w której pracuje mój kolega   :
> mamy i drewno i kute elementy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A gdzie ta firma ?

----------


## Mohag

To ja tak przy okazji wiklinowych ogrodzen:





to sa tylko boki, przod zrobiony jest z siatki i obsadzony zywoplotem

----------


## Zochna

o tu sobie mozna wiklinowe zobaczyc - i przy okazji hodowlę wikliny założyć  (to *mimi* - u Ciebie, przy rzeczce by się przyjełą - 
a podobno wartości energetyzujące posiada  :wink: 

http://ogrodzeniawiklinowe.republika.pl/

----------


## EDZIA

Widziałam zdjęcie orginalnego płotu z wikliny i nie pamiętam czy tu na forum, czy ktoś z forum przysłał mi mailem  :Confused:  ,
A tu jeszcze trochę drewnianych ogrodzeń
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45377

----------

piękne   :big grin:

----------

ta wiklina od Zochny też, choć ja planuję zupełnię inną:

----------


## EDZIA

Mnie podobaja się płoty z wikliny rosnącej, żywej.
Zdjęcie o którym pisałam przedstwiało płot z własnie z wikliny rosnacej a gałęzie były fantazyjnie splatane...

----------

*Edziu*




> Mnie podobaja się płoty z wikliny rosnącej, żywej. 
> Zdjęcie o którym pisałam przedstwiało płot z własnie z wikliny rosnacej a gałęzie były fantazyjnie splatane...


to dokładnie o moim piszesz  :big grin:   ja robię żywe, posplatane, obsypane ziemią w środku i podłączone do systemu automatycznego nawadniania


*Zochna*




> o tu sobie mozna wiklinowe zobaczyc - i przy okazji hodowlę wikliny założyć (to mimi - u Ciebie, przy rzeczce by się przyjełą - 
> a podobno wartości energetyzujące posiada


to ja już wiem, skąd u mnie tyle energii, że spać mogę po kilka godzin   :cool:   :oops:   :Lol:  

moje wierzby rosną już cudnie:




to widok zza rzeczki, która jest naturalnym "płotem" od południa. 


a dalsi sąsiedzi mają taki piękny, z gotowych paneli, od razu pergole na pnącza - mają nasturcje





*Joshi* 
podaję namiary na tę śliczną bramę: 
to duża firma, ma wiele przedstawicielstw 

http://www.camis.pl/index.php 
wiem, że robią także śliczne drewniane schody, więc chyba dlatego zaczęli robić także takie bramy z drewna.

----------


## NatkaB

> a taki wkleje - popularny , ale dosyc estetyczny - tylko tej cegly troche duzo..


dla mnie ciut zbyt masywny - pasuje do dużego domu na sporej działce

----------


## NatkaB

*Ciku* ja mam takie ogrodzenie (widać je w sygnaturce, ale jeszcze przed malowaniem)

----------

ten przenoszę, bo śliczny jest  :smile:

----------


## ciku

*Mimi* ten ostatni jest prześliczny, ale jego uroda nie jest wieczna. Takie ogrodzenia maja to do siebie , ze super wygladają jak są nowe. Ja osobiście jestem zwolenniczką ogrodzeń, które robi sie raz na zawsze ( a przynajmniej   na długo).

*Natko* to co pokazałaś świetnie nadawałoby się do tego pomysłu mojego męża. Czy mogłabyś mi zdradzić jaka jest cena za jedno przęsło?

----------


## NatkaB

> *Natko* to co pokazałaś świetnie nadawałoby się do tego pomysłu mojego męża. Czy mogłabyś mi zdradzić jaka jest cena za jedno przęsło?


nie pamiętam dokladnie, ale 2100 lub 2200 zł brutto, oczywiscie nie pomalowany, tylko ocynk (pomalowany proszkowo był sporo droższy!). Osobno wyceniane były słupki, furtka i brama.

----------


## ciku

o matko! Wiesz ja dotychczas kompletnie sie nie interesowałam cenami ogrodzeń i może to dlatego, ale ta cena mnie powaliła. To teraz juz jestem pewna , ze po bokach i z tylu będzie siatka    :Wink2:   :Lol: 

No ale pomalować to chyba sama sobie mogę?

----------


## NatkaB

> o matko! Wiesz ja dotychczas kompletnie sie nie interesowałam cenami ogrodzeń i może to dlatego, ale ta cena mnie powaliła. To teraz juz jestem pewna , ze po bokach i z tylu będzie siatka   :wink:  :lol:
> 
> No ale pomalować to chyba sama sobie mogę?


ja też mam tylko front (25 metrów), a boki i tył - siatka plus żywopłot z żywotników :) Malować zamierzam na wiosnę (ocynk musi się utlenić)

----------


## kabietka

> Ciku prosze bardzo   oto moje ogrodzenie 
> 
>  Na razie mamy nie mamy jeszcze odpowiedniego podłoża pod auto, tymczasowo jest żwir. Mam nadzieję, że docelowo będzie plac wyłozony kostką granitową.



Bardzo oryginalne ogrodzenie!! 
Gratuluję gustu!!  :big grin:   :Lol: 
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## ciku

> Napisał Zochna
> 
> a taki wkleje - popularny , ale dosyc estetyczny - tylko tej cegly troche duzo..
> 
> 
> 
> dla mnie ciut zbyt masywny - pasuje do dużego domu na sporej działce


Jego niewątpliwą zaleta jest to, że zapewnia  dużą dozę intymności. Jednak to drewno, choć ładne, to po 5 latach zrobi sie byle jakie.

Podoba mi sie, że teren przed ogrodzeniem jest taki zadbany. Ale to pewnie reklamowe zdjęcie.

----------


## Paty

> Napisał ciku
> 
> *Natko* to co pokazałaś świetnie nadawałoby się do tego pomysłu mojego męża. Czy mogłabyś mi zdradzić jaka jest cena za jedno przęsło?
> 
> 
> nie pamiętam dokladnie, ale 2100 lub 2200 zł brutto, oczywiscie nie pomalowany, tylko ocynk (pomalowany proszkowo był sporo droższy!). Osobno wyceniane były słupki, furtka i brama.



Natko

taka cena za jedno przęsło  :ohmy:   to strasznie drogo , to ile kostowało Cie te 25 m?

----------


## ciku

*Paty* mówisz, że to drogo......? Zaświtała iskierka nadziei   :big grin:  ...........  :Wink2:

----------


## NatkaB

> Natko
> taka cena za jedno przęsło :o  to strasznie drogo , to ile kostowało Cie te 25 m?


12 tyś :(

----------


## NatkaB

> taka cena za jedno przęsło   to strasznie drogo , to ile kostowało Cie te 25 m?


*Paty* *Ciku* POMYLIŁAM się   :oops:  oczywiście, to co podalam to była cena *wszystkich*  segmentów   :oops:

----------


## ciku

Uffff......  :big grin:

----------


## tunia

a to nasze, samodzielnie wykonane.. daję tylko link, bo fotka jest dość spora..
http://c.gaborska.w.interia.pl/skonczylismy.jpg

----------

*tunia*

pięknie!
bardzo ładnie dobrałaś wg mnie kolory - barwa drewna sztachetek w odcieniu dachu i ciepły czerwony klinkier - super!  :big grin:

----------

to i ja wkleję klinkierowe, myślę, że bardzo ładne, choć nie moje własne tak jak u *tuni* :

----------



----------



----------



----------


## JoShi

> a to nasze, samodzielnie wykonane.. daję tylko link, bo fotka jest dość spora..
> http://c.gaborska.w.interia.pl/skonczylismy.jpg


Czym fugowaliscie szczelinu miedzy trujkatnymi daszkami na murkach pomiedzy slupkami ?

----------


## tunia

do murowania i fugowania używaliśmy brązowej zaprawy do klinkieru Bolix.

----------


## JoShi

> do murowania i fugowania używaliśmy brązowej zaprawy do klinkieru Bolix.


A te fugi sa szerokie ?

----------


## ciku

*Tunia* masz piękne ogrodzenie  :smile:  Aż miło popatrzyć   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

ten mi się spodobał z tymi białymi wykonczeniami  - tak nietypowo.
I białe elewacje  - fajnie razem wygląda wg mnie

----------



----------


## tunia

Tutaj mam jeszcze kilka fotek z budowy ogrodzenia
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/album.htm...q=renmanka&k=4

ps. fuga jest centymetrowa

----------


## telluride

idealne

----------


## telluride



----------


## Żelka

tunia ladna ta dachowka  :Wink2:  , co to jest?

----------


## Patos

To też może być inspiracja. Nie koniecznie od frontu i nie tak pomalowany  :Wink2:

----------


## telluride



----------


## Inezka

> Siatka nie jest takim zlym do konca rozwiazaniem .Mozna ja obsadzic np.powojnikiem i czyms co jest dluzej zielone i peknie sie czerwieni na jesien , zapomnialam jak sie nazywa  
> mialam tak w swoim pierwszym domu i jak dla mnie bylo ok
> z zamierzenia zreszta , a ze tansze to to jeszcze na plus


To sie nazywa winobluszcz  :smile:  najlepiej piecialistny  :smile: 
Tutaj mozna znalezc szczegoly: http://www.pinus.net.pl/p.php?p=katalog

Winobluszcz pięciolistkowy Engelmanii
Pathenocissus quinquefolia Engelmanii

Pnącze do 20 m wys., przyrost roczny ok. 100 cm. Liście złożone z pięciu listków, jesienią przebarwiające się na purpurowo-czerwone. Owoce granatowe (zdj. 5). Czepia się mocno przylgami umieszczonymi na końcach wąsów. Lubi stanowiska słoneczne lub półcieniste. Doskonałe pnącze do okrywania murów (zdj. 6), ogrodzeń oraz starych, wysokich drzew itp.

----------


## ewak39

Och tak! To jest cudo! Widuje to codziennie i zapiera dech, takie teraz piekne sie zrobilo!   :big grin:  

A moze wiesz jeszcze, co to cos takiego? Nigdzie nie moge znalezc, rosnie u mnie w ogrodzie i juz nawet mysle, ze jak nie znajde co to jest to daje slowo, ze wykopie i przeprowadze ze mna!   :big tongue:  



i ma wlochate listki...

----------


## tola

To jest Sumak. 

Dekoracyjne drzewko, bez specjalnych wymagań.

----------


## ewak39

Tola, tak! To jest wlasnie sumak, zgadza sie!   :big grin:  

Dziekuje Ci ogromnie, marzy mi sie zasadzenie kepy drzewek, ktore na jesieni beda tworzyc piekna kolorystyczna plame a to drzewko wlasnie slicznie zmienia barwy!

----------


## Monika B

> Och tak! To jest cudo! Widuje to codziennie i zapiera dech, takie teraz piekne sie zrobilo!   
> 
> A moze wiesz jeszcze, co to cos takiego? Nigdzie nie moge znalezc, rosnie u mnie w ogrodzie i juz nawet mysle, ze jak nie znajde co to jest to daje slowo, ze wykopie i przeprowadze ze mna!   
> 
> 
> 
> i ma wlochate listki...



Dokładnie sumak octowiec
Tylko uważaj - bardzo szybko rośnie, ale i bardzo intensywnie się wysiewa! Trzeba ostro kosić, żeby nie mieć lasu.

----------


## ewak39

To by sie zgadzalo... cztery lata temu byl jeden, teraz ma spore dziecko a trzecie malutkie juz wyglada niedaleko...

Cenna rada, dzieki, *Monika*  :big grin:

----------


## ciku

> Doskonałe pnącze do okrywania murów (zdj. 6), ogrodzeń oraz starych, wysokich drzew itp.




*Inezka* a masz może sposob, zeby to się nie rozlazło z ogrodzenia na cały ogród płożąc się po trawie? Jeśli roczny przyrost wynosi 1 m to z oka nie można spuścic   :Wink2:  bo rozlezie sie po calym ogrodzie.

----------


## dorotazab

No wlasnie - tez sie tego obawiam - rozrosnie sie i co potem??? a wykarczowac ponoc trudno, choc nie ukrywam ze podoba mi sie obrosniety murek, czy siatka.... Pamietam u nas pod blokiem roze pnaca wieloletnia - piekna rzecz!

----------


## Inezka

Mamy to na ogrodzeniu (nie przy domu) i oprocz niego nie rozlazi sie po ziemi. Gdyby zaczelo to wystarczy troche poprzycinac. 
Dlatego zamierzam na wiosne obsadzic ogrodzenie przy domu, pieknie bedzie wspolgralo z irga oraz cegla recznie formowana, oczywiscie nie otynkowana.

Po ziemi podobno rozrasta sie bluszcz.

----------


## tunia

> tunia ladna ta dachowka  , co to jest?


Dziękuję, to Euronit Ekstra, cementowy, brązowy. Kładziony wiosną 2004.

----------


## siua

To ogrodzenie znalazłam w internecie wydaje mi sie atrakcyjne

----------


## Żelka

*Ciku co u Ciebie czemu Cie tutaj nie widac, gdzie sie podzialas?*

----------


## chopinetka

heja!
A to moje, takie proste, zwyczajne ogrodzenie.

a po bokach mam siatkę.

----------


## SławekD-żonka

*Chopinetka* ale masz tego ogrodzenia  :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## SławekD-żonka

To niestety nie moje ogrodzenie, ale mój typ, za którym szaleję  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

chopinekta, wlasnie taka prostota jest piekna. Mi sie podoba.   :big tongue:  
a dzialke masz zabojczą... Juz widze ten ogrod....

----------


## chopinetka

Z ogrodem to już będzie gorzej, ale będę sie strać. A to moje pierwsze próby, wiem, że to nie w temacie ale można sobie przy okazji popatrzeć na siatkę   :Wink2:

----------


## NatkaB

> Z ogrodem to już będzie gorzej, ale będę sie strać. A to moje pierwsze próby, wiem, że to nie w temacie ale można sobie przy okazji popatrzeć na siatkę


ojej, spory masz ogród  :smile:  I ślicznie te kwiaty wyglądają!

----------


## Żelka

Chopinetka, cudo ta Wasza dzialka. Cos pieknego...No i poczatek ladnego ogrodu juz jest...
p.s. Ja ciagle pamietam ta sprawe o wnetrzach, nawet w Muratorze widzialam taka ladna fotke, gdzie na wyzszym poziomie byla jadalnia, na nizszym kącik odpoczynkowy i mi sie to spodobalo bardzo....

----------


## chopinetka

Dzięki *Zeljko* za miłe słowa, a o którym numerze muratora mówisz? Jeżeli z lutego to mam.   :big grin:

----------


## NatkaB

ja mam takie ogrodzenie; narazie jest "srebrne" bo oksyduje, ale latem zamierzam pomalować na czarno

----------


## chopinetka

Cieszę się Kasiu, że przypadły ci do gustu moje roślinki. Patrzę na twoje ogrodzenie i chyba ten czarny kolor moim zdaniem będzie za ciemny. A nie myślałaś o ciemnej zieleni?

----------


## NatkaB

> Cieszę się Kasiu, że przypadły ci do gustu moje roślinki. Patrzę na twoje ogrodzenie i chyba ten czarny kolor moim zdaniem będzie za ciemny. A nie myślałaś o ciemnej zieleni?


Zieleń nie będzie pasować do domu i reszty... Alternatywą do czerni jest bardzo, bardzo ciemny brąz..

----------


## chopinetka

Ten brąz byłby lepszy, choć oczywiście to rzecz gustu, faktycznie mało widać otoczenia na tym zdjęciu. Mogę mieć błędne wyobrażenie.   :cool:

----------


## ciku

> *Ciku co u Ciebie czemu Cie tutaj nie widac, gdzie sie podzialas?*


Zeljko dziękuję za troskę. Nie odzywam się bo mam poważnie chore dziecko i nic mnie juz nie obchodzi budowanie   :sad:  Może jeszcze kiedyś wrócę tu do pisania, póki co nie mam sił.

----------


## NatkaB

> Ten brąz byłby lepszy, choć oczywiście to rzecz gustu, faktycznie mało widać otoczenia na tym zdjęciu. Mogę mieć błędne wyobrażenie.


stolarkę okienną i drzwiową mam w kolorze ciemno-brązowym, elewacja jest łososiowa. W przyszłym tygodniu będę miaa balustradę na balkonach - ciemnobrązową. Zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądać - wtedy na identyczny kolor pomaluję ogrodzenie  :smile:

----------


## chopinetka

I to będzie super rozwiązanie! Mam nadzieję, że pochwalisz się jak już wszystko będzie gotowe.   :smile:

----------


## NatkaB

> I to będzie super rozwiązanie! Mam nadzieję, że pochwalisz się jak już wszystko będzie gotowe.


a pewnie   :big grin:  czekam już na tę balustradę od września   :Roll:

----------


## chopinetka

*Ciku* trzymam kciuki za ciebie i twoje dziecko. Dużo zdrówka.

----------


## Żelka

*Ciku* tzrymajcie sie, wyslalam Ci cos na Priv.
*chopinetka*, Murator nr.4

----------


## NatkaB

> Nie odzywam się bo mam poważnie chore dziecko i nic mnie juz nie obchodzi budowanie   Może jeszcze kiedyś wrócę tu do pisania, póki co nie mam sił.


Ciku, ale pisałaś że dieta Kacperkowi pomaga.. jednak nie?  :sad:

----------


## jolsta1

Ja mam z przodu klinkier, ogrodzenie kute czarne  z delikatnym motywem, w tym stylu barierki na balkonie. Mi się podoba, znajomi też chwalili. Z boku tylko siatka na głębokiej podmurówce (mąż się uparł, że musi być poniżej poziomu zamarzania ale nie wiem czy warto było).
Nie umiem wklejać zdjęć więc pozostawiam opis.

----------


## Żelka

ciku a czy jestes juz w Polsce czy jeszcze nie? dodalam jeszcze cos na priv...

----------


## Irenah

> Napisał gorgu77
> 
> Ciku prosze bardzo   oto moje ogrodzenie 
> 
>  Na razie mamy nie mamy jeszcze odpowiedniego podłoża pod auto, tymczasowo jest żwir. Mam nadzieję, że docelowo będzie plac wyłozony kostką granitową.
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo oryginalne ogrodzenie!! 
> ...

----------


## Irenah

> Napisał gorgu77
> 
> Ciku prosze bardzo   oto moje ogrodzenie 
> 
>  Na razie mamy nie mamy jeszcze odpowiedniego podłoża pod auto, tymczasowo jest żwir. Mam nadzieję, że docelowo będzie plac wyłozony kostką granitową.
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo oryginalne ogrodzenie!! 
> ...


Możesz zdradzić z czego jest zbudowane.Jest super

----------


## MAREK S

Witam ja mam takie

----------


## Funia28

> Siatka nie jest takim zlym do konca rozwiazaniem .Mozna ja obsadzic np.powojnikiem i czyms co jest dluzej zielone i peknie sie czerwieni na jesien , zapomnialam jak sie nazywa  
> mialam tak w swoim pierwszym domu i jak dla mnie bylo ok
> z zamierzenia zreszta , a ze tansze to to jeszcze na plus


To się nazywa winobluszcz ale na zimę gubi liście, polecam bluszcz zimozielony - choć na efekty przyrostu trzeba ciutkę dłużej poczekać.

----------


## Joasia

A jak rozwiązać furtkę z domofonem i skrzynki różne w ogrodzeniu z siatki? Bo gdy są murowane słupki, to domofon i skrzynkę pocztową i gazową i elektryczną - wszystko to się umieszcza zwykle w słupkach. A jak są słupki metalowe i siatka naciągnięta - to jak to zrobić?

----------


## Monika B

*Marek!* Piękny ten Twoj płot! Też bym ttaki chciała, ale boje sie konserwacji.

*Joasiu* - wydaje mi się, że trzeba wymurować coś na skrzynki i potem dopiero siatka. Oczywiście w samej siatce też można zrobić dziurę na skrzynki (sa przecież siatki ze specjalnymi brzegami, ale wykonaie chyba trzeba zlecić).

----------


## Joasia

Dzięki   :cool:   A może ktoś jeszcze ma jakiś pomysł? Może jakieś zdjęcia?...

----------


## ogo

> Witam ja mam takie


Cudowne!!!!!
Pierwsze zdjęcie, po którym pomyslałam: Chce takie mieć!!!!

----------


## ogo

> Witam ja mam takie


Musze zapisać w ulubionych. Jeszcze raz: CUDNE!!!

----------


## zielonooka

A to moje   :Wink2:  

i cos z czego jestem dumna i pokazuje juz chyba wszystkim - "otworki komunikacyjne" dla zab myszy i innych co zechca przechodzic przez nasz ogród   :Wink2:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

*gorgu77 i zielonooka*, piękne macie te swoje ogrodzenia! 
A jakie widoki!  :big grin: 
Super!!!

Możecie zdradzić koszt takich cudnych ogrodzeń w przeliczeniu na mb?
Proszę   :smile:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Przy okazji, może ktoś z Was poleci wykonawcę ogrodzenia z siatki   :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

Zbychu - ja czesciowo na poczatku budowy mialam siatke kupiona i zalozona przes taka firme  "Centrum ogrodzeń"
moge poszukac namiarow - ale to w poniedzialek bede miala

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Zbychu - ja czesciowo na poczatku budowy mialam siatke kupiona i zalozona przes taka firme  "Centrum ogrodzeń"
> moge poszukac namiarow - ale to w poniedzialek bede miala


Dziękuję *zielonooka*. Właśnie wysłałem do nich e-mail z zapytaniem   :big grin:  

Czy zadowolona byłaś z ich usług? Ile Ciebie to kosztowało?

----------


## zielonooka

zadowolona - tak  :wink:  nie mialam zadnych zastrzezen ani do wykonanej pracy ani do jakosci materiału 
cene moge podac ale tez jutro albo w pon - juz po prostu nie pamietam w nawale wydatkow i roznych takich,  a nie chce strzelac , ale znajde jakas fakture i podam ile kosztowal 1 m2

----------


## MAREK S

Witam,
dzieki za mile slowa,
Warto tez czasem powiedziec ile kosztuje 1mb pokazywanego ogrodzenia  :Wink2:

----------


## jag_24

za dwa tygodnie i ja wkleję, bo wtedy nasz płot będzie już skończony  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## JoShi

Nasze ogrodzenie jeszcze nie jest skonczone, ale pozwole sobie juz sie pochwalic tym co jest.
Jest to ogrodzenie z cegly klinkierowej. Jak juz to widac na ponizszych zdjeciach, kazdy slupek ma wneke. Wneka wykonana jest ze zwyklej cegly i bedzie otynkowana takim samym tynkiem jak budynek.


Podobnie otynkowana bedzie sciana smietnika, ktora rowniez wykonywana jest ze zwyklej cegly. Mam nadzieje, ze te otynkowane powierzchnie spowoduja, ze ogrodzenie nie bedzie "ciezkie" w wygladzie.


Po obu stronach bramy powstalu dwa wezsze niz pozostale przesla. Postanowilismy wypelnic je murem podobnym do sciany smietnika, ale z okraglym wycieciem zawierajacym donice na kwiaty.

Donicom zainstalowalismy aluminiowe rureczki, ktore zapobiegna zbieraniu sie w nich nadmiernej ilosci wody.

Ten pan na zdjeciach, to moj maz, ktory jest wykonawca tego ogrodzenia. Napisze tylko, ze jest informatykiem i nigdy wczesniej niczego nie murowal  :wink:

----------


## acca5

Rewelacja, nie zapomnij pokazac zdjecie ogrodzenia jak to cudo skonczy twoj mąż, gratulacje dla męża. Pomysł z donicami super. z czego sa te donice?

----------


## doli

> Nasze ogrodzenie jeszcze nie jest skonczone, ale pozwole sobie juz sie pochwalic tym co jest.
> Jest to ogrodzenie z cegly klinkierowej. Jak juz to widac na ponizszych zdjeciach, kazdy slupek ma wneke. Wneka wykonana jest ze zwyklej cegly i bedzie otynkowana takim samym tynkiem jak budynek.
> 
> 
> Podobnie otynkowana bedzie sciana smietnika, ktora rowniez wykonywana jest ze zwyklej cegly. Mam nadzieje, ze te otynkowane powierzchnie spowoduja, ze ogrodzenie nie bedzie "ciezkie" w wygladzie.
> 
> 
> Po obu stronach bramy powstalu dwa wezsze niz pozostale przesla. Postanowilismy wypelnic je murem podobnym do sciany smietnika, ale z okraglym wycieciem zawierajacym donice na kwiaty.
> [img]http://www.bexlab.pl/foto/dom/donica_001.jpg[/im
> ...


Twój mąż ?? - Ajuz chciałam prosić o namiary na fachowca   :big tongue:  

Ty to masz SKARB w domu - zazdroszczę  :Lol:  

Pzdr
Dorota

----------


## JoShi

> Pomysł z donicami super. z czego sa te donice?


W imieniu meza dziekuje za slowa uznania. Donice sa betonowe. Chcielismy jakas mrozoodporna terakote, ale nie bylo takich polokraglych, ktore wytrzymalyby zima w takim ogrodzeniiu. Zadowolilismy sie wiec betonowymi. Oczywiscie jak ogrodzenie bedzie gotowe wstawie zdjecia.

----------


## Ivonesca

JoShi - i jak tam ogrodzenie? skończone?

----------


## JoShi

Ależ skąd. Jednakże powoli rośnie. Zaniedługo powinna dotrzeć skrzynka pocztowa do namontowania w słupku. Pare jeszcze trudnych elementów trzeba będzie wykonać. Tynkowanie będzie razem z tynkowaniem całego domu, wiec nie w tym roku. Pewnie za rok we wrześniu. No ale u nas to wszystko tak powoli  :wink: 

Nowe zdjęcia jak tylko są to lądują od razu w moim dzienniku  :wink:

----------


## Ivonesca

powoli ale do przodu  :Smile: 

idę uzupełniać braki w czytaniu Twego dziennika  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## AGA44

A macie coś z murowanym ogrodzeniem i otynkowanym w kolorze elewacji?
 :big grin:

----------


## Kris_1999

Oto mój płotek:

----------


## Kris_1999

i jeszcze jedno:

----------


## Mufka

Kris_1999 Sliczne to ogrodzenie  :smile:

----------


## lonly

Co prawda nie moje ale wkrótce będzie podobne. Już zamówiłem kamień.

----------


## daggulka

Do Marka S.    -   diabelnie spodobało mi się Twoje ogrodzenie- zalety: nie trzeba robić fundamentu pod to ogrodzenie, prosta klasyczna minimalistyczna konstrukcja, pewnie tańszy w wykonaniu niż kute metalowe płoty. Bardzo mi się podoba......możesz dodać kilka fotek furtki i bramy wjazdowej?-ciekawa jestem jak to rozwiazałeś  :Wink2:  .  No i oczywiście zdradź ile wyszło Cię za metr bieżący tego płotku  :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam i gratuluję inwencji- no i oczywiście czekam na więcej fotek  :big grin:  .

----------


## agiis

fajny watek, czekam na kolejne inspiracje bo siatke mamy z trzech stron i własnie jestesmy na etapie szukania czegos na przód  :wink:

----------


## Nikola79

LONLY Co prawda nie moje ale wkrótce będzie podobne. Już zamówiłem kamień. 

MOGL BYS MI POWIEDZIEC jaki to kamien jest na to ogrodzenie , bo ciagle mysle nad ogrodzeniem , a dosc mam juz klinkieru ktory jest na kazdym kroku

----------


## piskosch

A u nas jest tak

----------


## kabietka

> A u nas jest tak





Witajcie!!
Macie domek jak z bajki   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Gratulacje!!  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jag_24

cudeńka  :smile:

----------


## lonly

> LONLY Co prawda nie moje ale wkrótce będzie podobne. Już zamówiłem kamień. 
> 
> MOGL BYS MI POWIEDZIEC jaki to kamien jest na to ogrodzenie , bo ciagle mysle nad ogrodzeniem , a dosc mam juz klinkieru ktory jest na kazdym kroku


Sorki ale powiadomienia mi nie chodzą.
To jest piaskowiec szydłowiecki. Ja też mam dosyć na ogrodzeniach bo elewacje mi się nadal podobają

----------


## Kowalik

Jak Ogrody to i * OGRODZENIA*. Pochwalcie się swoimi ogrodzeniami i pomysłami. 
Szukam inspiracji...  :Lol:  Czekam na zdjęcia 
Dziekuje

----------


## Nasturcja

było juz na ten temat np tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=45377

----------


## Kowalik

To tylko drewniane i nie za wiele tego....

----------


## kisor

to nie moje ale bardzo mi się podoba

----------


## kisor

coś jeszcze mi wpadło

http://www.mal-scien.pl/sgraffito.html

nieziemskie co?...........

----------


## Kowalik

*KISOR* przepiękne jest to ogrodzenie. te kamyczki slicznie   :big tongue:  Szkoda ze nie Twoje hehe 
J anadal szukam inspiracji czy nikt wiecej nie chce sie podzielić swoimi pomysłami?

----------


## kisor

http://www.solidneogrodzenia.com/pl/index.php?id=6
http://www.wisniowski.pl/pl/33/1/art9.html
http://www.arkit.pl/index1.htm

radze zaglądać do działu domy forumowiczów może coś wypatrzysz

----------


## Kowalik

*KISOR*  dzieki super robota. Popatrze i poszukam. Jeszcze raz dziękuje.

----------


## martynka1

http://www.siatex.pl/

----------


## martynka1

http://www.siatex.pl/

http://www.wisniowski.pl/pl/33/

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witam ja mam takie


Jedno z najpiękniejszych ogrodzeń jakie widziałam  :smile: 
Ale... chyba macie bezpieczną okolicę, albo ostrego pieska do pilnowania?  :wink:

----------


## SAVAGE7

a co powiecie o tym ogrodzeniu? Mnie urzekło.

----------


## red door



----------


## dżordż5

Ocynkowane i pomalowane proszkowo.
Mam jeszcze w ogrodzeniu wbudowaną skrzynkę na gaz i wymurowany śmietnik.

----------


## kabietka

> Ocynkowane i pomalowane proszkowo.
> Mam jeszcze w ogrodzeniu wbudowaną skrzynkę na gaz i wymurowany śmietnik.



Cześć !
Czy mógłbyś wrzucić na forum zdjęcie właśnie z zabudową śmietnika i skrzynki gazowej .
Dziekuję  :big grin:

----------


## dżordż5

Wrzucam:

----------


## kabietka

> Wrzucam:



Bardzo dziekuje za zdjatka :O)
Super to wygląda :O)
Pozdrawiam
 :big grin:

----------


## Wwiola

Podciągam, bo wątek zagubił się w "głębinach" forum.

Pokazujcie swoje ogrodzenia kochani. Szukam inspiracji do ogrodzenia ze sztachet drewnianych.

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja również bardzo proszę o zdjęcia drewnianych płotków  :smile:

----------


## Patos

Tak się poogradzali, że nic na forum nie dociera  :Lol:

----------


## TomKa

*MAREK S* piękne ogrodzenie! I pytanie: jaka to odmiana róż?

----------


## halszka.ka

Podpatrzone :


 


Najpierw  coś  takiego wymyśliliśmy, a  potem  zobaczyliśmy,  
u  nas  będzie  otynkowane  tak  samo  jak  dom,  tzn.  biel  złamana  szarością  lub  szary.

----------


## Sloneczko

Ja już wiem, że mam szukać sztachet olchowych, półokrągłych, jak tu: http://www.faktorwood.com/oferta_a_pl.htm



Taki chcę mieć płotek:   :smile:

----------


## Daroll

Ja mam takie pytanko?? czy na postawienie ogrodzenia potrzebny jest projekt,jakies uzgodnienia z urzedu???

----------


## Żelka

cos takiego znalazlam
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...,6320_3363.htm

----------


## bonia

Sloneczko
jak coś znajdziesz i wymyślisz, to podziel się ...
Mój małżonek upiera się przy drewnianym płocie, choć ja wolałabym chyba kuty i mógłby być najprostszy w formie jak to tylko możliwe (taki mamy przód od drogi i na razie tylko przód  :cry:  ).

Niestety przeraża mnie sama myśl o koszcie ogrodzenia, a wolałabym uniknąć siatki. Wprawdzie owy małżonek twierdzi, że drewniany płot sam zrobi, ale ja obawiam się, że tak długo to ja mogę nie żyć   :Wink2:  A poza tym co będzie jak kiepsko zrobi? Lepiej nie mysleć, więc wolę móc zgonić na wykonawców ...

----------


## Sloneczko

*Bonia*, podobno płot z pali osikowych, czy olchowych nie jest drogi.
Planuję poszukać w tartakach, albo w jakimś nadleśnictwie?

http://www.tartaki.com.pl/
http://www.katalog.lasypolskie.pl/index.php?cat=6

A jak nie znajdę, to może na Allegro, chociaż tutaj nie są tanie:
http://www.allegro.pl/item183649198_...le_160_cm.html

A w której okolicy Krakowa się budujesz?

----------


## bonia

Słoneczko,
Dzięki za linki ...

Kupiliśmy w ubiegłym roku 10-letni dom w Rudnie - to są okolice Krzeszowic, Tenczynka, Puszczy Dulowskiej . 
Samą budowę mam więc "z głowy" (przerażało mnie budowanie) natomiast garaż wymaga wykończenia,trochę roboty wewnątrz domu (nie wspominając o meblach - ciągle nie możemy się zdecydować, a czasu na poszukiwania brakuje), do zagospodarowania jest cały strych (choć zapewne nie będziemy tego robić w najbliższym czasie), no i właśnie ogrodzenie (a działka ma kilkanaście arów, więc jest co grodzić) plus zagospodarowanie działki - właśnie walczymy z ugorem, trzcinami, które tu rosły jeszcze ubiegłą jesienią na 2 metry   :Confused:

----------


## arkadiod



----------


## agnieszkakusi

wiem, jest pełno watków o tym, ale jakos tak cięzko to wszystko uporządkować. Możecie pokazać swoje ogrodzenia? Albo sąsiadów? Albo podpatrzone w necie? Cokolwiek, byleby była jakaś inspiracja...  :Wink2:   :Lol:   Musimy zdecydować się na ogrodzenie i tak jakoś nam cięęęęęęęęęężżżżżżżżko....

----------


## JoShi

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=57464

Osobiście nie widzę sensu wklejania wszystkiego na nowo

----------


## agnieszkakusi

dzięki JoShi....do tego nie dotarłam...  :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

To wklej tam linki do tych co dotarłaś, będzie przegląd 'dla potomności'   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

Bardzo dobry wątek. Świetna inspiracja dla własnych przemyśleń i wyborów  :smile: .

----------


## wilanowski1

Mi osobiście podoba sie coś takiego
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...43eb1f5de.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bd3792f71.html

----------


## Tedii

Niepraktyczny.
Nie osłania od wiatru i jest w zasadzie przeźroczysty.
A jak się posadzi krzewy,to po co taki płot?

----------


## kofi

> Niepraktyczny.
> Nie osłania od wiatru i jest w zasadzie przeźroczysty.
> A jak się posadzi krzewy,to po co taki płot?


Ten płot informuje o tym, że teren za nim jest przywatny. I to jego praktyczna funkcja.  :Wink2:  
Mnie się podoba, bo pasuje do domów, które nie są w stylu rustykalnym. Chociaż to jeszcze nie to, czego szukam...

----------


## wilanowski1

Tedii jeśli chcesz osłonić się od wiatru to możesz wylać z betonu trzy metrowy mur. Odrodzenie powinno być ozdobą posesji a nie ochroną przed wiatrem.

----------


## Tedii

Czyżby?
To postawcie ładny płotek na przykład o wysokości 60cm.

----------


## wilanowski1

Myślę ,że płotek o wysokości 60 cm wystarczy aby ogrodzić działkę, a jeśli ktoś chce całkowicie odgrodzić się od świata to powinien pobudować bunkier i z niego nie wychodzić. Życzę powodzenia  :Lol:

----------


## acca5

to nie moje ale fajne

----------


## acca5



----------


## retrofood

Hmmm. Naprawdę nie wiem jakie ogrodzenie nadaje się do wykonania we wnętrzach.

----------


## JoShi

Hmmm... Naprawdę nie wiem o co się czepiasz... Skoro Redakcji nie przeszkadza...

----------


## Cpt_Q

Hmmmm.......ja jakiś czas temu wykonałem ogrodzenie z siatki (tej drobniejszej wprawdzie - ale zawsze) w salonie  :ohmy: 
Mamy taki kącik  z wieloma donicami i doniczkami, a nasza mała córeczka potrafiła się tam zalęgnąć i przewrócić wielką donicę przy okazji obrywania jakichś liści. Było to traumatyczne i dla roślin i dla dziecka... więc...

----------


## retrofood

> Hmmm... Naprawdę nie wiem o co się czepiasz... Skoro Redakcji nie przeszkadza...


A gdzież ja napisałem, że mi przeszkadza????? I gdzie się czepiam?????? Po prostu myslałem, myślałem i ... się poddałem. I przelałem to na papier (sory, klawiaturę).

----------


## agnieszkakusi

hmmm..bo jakoś tak nie ma tematu pt "na zewnątrz"  :Confused:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

hmmm..bo jakoś tak nie ma tematu pt "na zewnątrz"  :Confused:

----------


## novi_ana

dlaczego zasłaniac się od wiatru? nie ma nic bardziej nieprzyjemnego w ogrodzie niż zastój powietrza latem  :ohmy:  .. a to wtedy głównie siedzi się na zewnątrz
moja propozycja na ogrodzenie to sztachety drewniane - zasłaniają przed ciekawskimi, a wiatr hula.. oczywiście od coś murowanego musi być  :smile:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

pojeździliśmy, popytaliśmy...ceny obłędne...płot 25m z bramą wjazdową 10 tyś zł. Powariowali czy co??  :Evil:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## kofi

> pojeździliśmy, popytaliśmy...ceny obłędne...płot 25m z bramą wjazdową 10 tyś zł. Powariowali czy co??


Masz na myśli metalowe czy drewniane?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

metalowe. Teraz czekam na wycenę drewnianych przęseł.

----------


## Paulka

projekt ogrodzenia na raziemi klaruje w głowie - mam już wstepnei wybrany wzór balustrady  i do niej będe dopasowywać bramę i bramkę:
No i wiem na 100% że będzie metalowe  :Wink2:  
Będzie chyba coś koło tego:

----------


## kofi

> metalowe. Teraz czekam na wycenę drewnianych przęseł.


To jakoś tanio u Was. U nas ok. 1 tys./m. bieżący mniej więcej. Dlatego zrobiłam siatkę na razie i drewnianą bramę, ale myślę o metalowym.
Tylko te ceny  :Roll:   No i najbardziej chciałabym bez słupków murowanych, a to nie takie proste.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

tanioooooooooooooo????????  :Roll:   :ohmy:

----------


## kofi

Moi sąsiedzi mają ogrodzenia za 20-25 tys.  :ohmy:   (21 m). Więc te 10 tys. za 25 m to połowa. Nasze też ze 3 tys. kosztowało, jak nie więcej, a będzie do wymiany (tylko kieeedy?  :Roll:  )

----------


## agnieszkakusi

szok

----------


## magpie101

Mogę Was pocieszyc, a siebie zdołować – my potrzebujemy 260 m ogrodzenia + 2 bramy + 1 furtka  :cry:  . 
Po półrocznym kalkulowaniu i mysleniu robimy cale betonowe, bramy i furtka będa z metalowej ramki, a w srodku sztachety. Gdybyśmy robili tylko z siatki to wyszloby  niecale 3000 zl mniej, wiec robimy betonowe, majac na uwadze to, ze za nami jest pole i zima nawiewalo by do nas snieg, a beton troche nas ochroni (taka mamy nadzieje).
Moim marzeniem była z 3 stron siatka, a od przodu klinkier i plot kuty ale niestety na taki luksus nas nie stac. Betonowe ogrodzenia nigdy mi się nie podobaly ale „jak się nie ma co się lubi, to się lubi co się ma”

----------


## Sylwia1667

Też miałam taką sytuację, tylko trochę mniej do ogrodzenia. Tylko, że siatka - oczywiście z podmurówką - po przeliczeniu wychodziła mnie drożej niż betony. Wybrałam wzór sztachetowy i pomalowałam na brązowo (os środka działki i od zwenątrz). Czeka mnie jeszcze jedna warstwa farby do nałożenia ale efekt już jest.  :big grin:

----------


## Marek G

to ja zareklamuje kumpla, który produkuje bramy i ogrodzenia kute www.stanfab.com.pl  tam jest fajna galeria

----------


## magpie101

> Też miałam taką sytuację, tylko trochę mniej do ogrodzenia. Tylko, że siatka - oczywiście z podmurówką - po przeliczeniu wychodziła mnie drożej niż betony. Wybrałam wzór sztachetowy i pomalowałam na brązowo (os środka działki i od zwenątrz). Czeka mnie jeszcze jedna warstwa farby do nałożenia ale efekt już jest.


A mozesz wstawic zdjecia.

----------


## Sylwia1667

Jasne - jutro jadę dalej malować i może w końcu nie zapomnę aparatu.

----------


## magpie101

> Jasne - jutro jadę dalej malować i może w końcu nie zapomnę aparatu.


No to czekam niecierpliwie, bo ja mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie na podjecie decyzji.

----------


## KozAnka

> projekt ogrodzenia na raziemi klaruje w głowie - mam już wstepnei wybrany wzór balustrady  i do niej będe dopasowywać bramę i bramkę:
> No i wiem na 100% że będzie metalowe  
> Będzie chyba coś koło tego:


Fajna ta barierka, ale dla dziecka jednak niebezpieczna (drabinka).

----------


## Damro

A ja takie sobie kupiłam,tanio,szybko i co najważniesze tanio,brama,furtka,na kosz i 3 przęsła zapłaciłam 3tys  :big grin:  
http://aukcja.onet.pl/show_item.php?item=189724297

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Damro, a na czym montowałaś te przęsła? Robiłaś murki z klinkieru czy wylewane?

----------


## joola

Moje ogrodzenie

----------


## Damro

> Damro, a na czym montowałaś te przęsła? Robiłaś murki z klinkieru czy wylewane?


Jeszcze nie zamontowałam,ogrodzenie leży sobie w piwnicy a będę montować do słupków z klinkieru lub do słupków ze stali.

----------


## remle

Fajny wątek! My też stoimy przed dylematem wyboru ogrodzenia. Waham się czy klinkier z drewnem czy ze stalą  :Roll:  Na tą chwilę wolałabym drewno tylko mąż nie jest przekonany. Wydaje mi się, że skoro chcemy drewniane balustrady na balkonach to ogrodzenie też takie. Czy ktoś posiada zdjęcia ogrodzenia klinkier + drewno?? Będę wdzięczna

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Damro, a liczyłaś koszt klinkieru? Bo my jak zliczylismy całośc to wyszła obłędna cena..

----------


## Sylwia1667

> Napisał Sylwia1667
> 
> Jasne - jutro jadę dalej malować i może w końcu nie zapomnę aparatu.
> 
> 
> No to czekam niecierpliwie, bo ja mam jeszcze 2 tygodnie na podjecie decyzji.


Właśnie wróciłam z działki i wstawiam zdjęcia:

----------


## Damro

> Damro, a liczyłaś koszt klinkieru? Bo my jak zliczylismy całośc to wyszła obłędna cena..


Nie liczyłam jeszcze ale również na Allegro są gotowe słupki do zalania,wyglądają jak bardzo ładnie a i cena nie za wysoka,jak znjdę to wkleję,dużo osób na forum takie ma i sobie chwalą.

----------


## magpie101

Sylwio1667 bardzo dziekuje za zdjecia i musze przyznac, ze jestem mile zaskoczona efektem. Teraz juz jestem przekonana do takiego plotu na 100%. Tez chcialam takie sztachety ale podobala mi sie tez kratka. Po obejrzeniu Twoich zdjec beda sztachety. 
Mozesz napisac ile litrow farby zuzyliscie na ike metrow? Jaka farba malowaliscie plot i czy moze orientujesz sie na ile takie malowanie wystarczy czyli po jakim czasie bedzie nadawal sie znowu do malowania? Jeszcze raz dziekuje za fotki i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Sylwia1667

Farbę kupowałam w castoramie. Miałam do wyboru bodajże jedynkę fasadową ok. 100 zł/10l, farbę z mieszalnika bondex/dyrup 197 zł/9l i jeszcze jakąś za 400 zł. Wybrałam tą za 197 zł i mam wątpliwości czy dobrze zrobiłam. Do tej pory kupiłam 5 puszek po 9l. I na tym się może nie skończy.

Wiadomo, że dwie naklada się dwie warstwy farby a pod to przydałoby się zagruntować podłoże. Zamiast gruntu farbę rozcieńczyłam wodą i to była pierwsza warstwa. Taraz maluję drugą - samą farbą (no może ze śladową ilością wody ze względu na dużą porowatość malowanej powierzchni i dużej gęstości farby). Stronę wypukłą maluję pędzlem a tyły puchowym wałkiem.

Maluję farbą przeznaczoną do stosowania na zewnątrz i oczekuję dużej trwałości, ale jak będzie to pokaże życie.
Widziałam taki płot po dwóch latach po malowaniu i nic się z nim nie działo  :big grin:

----------


## 37°C

A taki link pasuje?

*Ogrodzenia Galeria*

----------


## 79mirka

*joola*
Ale cudne to twoje ogrodzenie, wlasnie cos takiego mi sie podoba!!!  :big grin:   Czy moglabym wiedziec ile cie kosztowalo?[/quote]

----------


## walus1

> *joola*
> Ale cudne to twoje ogrodzenie, wlasnie cos takiego mi sie podoba!!!   Czy moglabym wiedziec ile cie kosztowalo?


[/quote]

Przyłaczam sie do pytania. Proszę o orientacyjny koszt takiego ogrodzenia ile słupków klinkierowych i jaka szerokość przęseł. To bardzo pomorze przy wyborze decyzji co do ogrodzenia.

----------


## joola

Co do kosztów, to trudno mi powiedzieć dokładnie ponieważ cegła klinkierowa była kupowana wraz z innymi materiałami na dom ale deski to koszt ok. 1700zł (plus cegła plus robocizna). Deski sosnowe bez sęków gr. prawie 2cmx14cm cenowo podobne do drewna egzotycznego bangkirai  :Confused:  .Szerokość przęsła 2m,1m furtka i 4m brama.Ogrodzenie w sumie ma ok.13,5m.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

a nas przeraziła cena ogrodzenia z klinkieru i kutych przęseł. Powiedziałam mężowi, że w życiu nie wydam 12-13 tyś na płot i może robić, co chce. Objechałam okolicę, pooglądałam płoty...i znalazłam coś, co będzie pasowało do naszego domku przy lesie. Na drewnianych palach drewniane deski jako przęsła ok. 2-2,5metrowe.  Coś, jak mają na ranczach w Stanach. Jak znajdę coś podobnego to wstawię link.

----------


## SAVAGE7

mnie bardzo podoba się to ogrodzenie

----------


## joola

*agnieszka*  znalazłam jeszcze ten wątek może tam znajdziesz swój płot.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

to jest cos podobne do tego, co pokazała Hanka55 i Acca5. Tyle, że bez słupków betonowych.

----------


## wilanowski1

Podoba mi się coś takiego. Firma Wiśniowski, tylko pewnie ładnie sobie za nią policzą.

----------


## BK

> pojeździliśmy, popytaliśmy...ceny obłędne...płot 25m z bramą wjazdową 10 tyś zł. Powariowali czy co??


Dobra cena - jeśli brama z automatem, jeśli nie to i tak cena OK.
Nam wyliczyli ogroczenmie w wersji metalowej typu bekaert (takie szpetne jak z marketu) z automatem na pilota, z bramą przesuwną 5 m i furtką na 13500 PLN.

A drewno tańsze. Na razie mamy słupki metalowe zamocowane, dwie furtki (jedna na smieci) i tylko brakuje wypełnienia. 
Będzie naprawdopodobniej drewno. Ale mieszkamy na wsi, nie w mieście, ogródek będzie coraz ładniejszy więc nie widzę sensu zasłaniania ładnego domu i zieleni  :cool:  
ogrodzenie mogłoby mieć 60 cm wysokości ale mnie jest potrzebne żeby zapobiec ucieczkom synka z domu  :Roll:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

no właśnie ja też potrzebuję coś niezbyt wysokiego. Chodzi o to, żeby dziecko i pies nie wydostali się na ulicę.

----------


## ANIAILIS

Bardzo podoba mi się takie, i pewnie coś w tym stylu zrobimy  :smile:  tylko słupki wolałabym w innym kolorze- bardziej szarości

----------


## JoShi

No nie wiem. Jakoś tak za bardzo zaprasza do przejścia na druga stronę. Wyglada jak drabina.

----------


## Tedii

I brakuje izolatorów na wysokie napięcie    :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> I brakuje izolatorów na wysokie napięcie


Te same skojarzenia   :ohmy:

----------


## ANIAILIS

kurczę, mój mąż też powiedział, że to "więzienne" ogrodzenie  :Confused:

----------


## magpie101

Dzisiaj moge w koncu pochwalic sie swoim ogrodzeniem  :big tongue:  .
Z przodu domku ma ono wysokosc 125 cm, a boki i tyl 150 cm. Mimo, ze jest betonowe to nawet bardzo mi sie podoba, zawsze bylam przeciwniczka betobowego ogrodzenia ale, ze wyszlo nam ponad 270 metrow biezacych to niestety tylko na takie bylo nas stac. A teraz zdjecia:




[/img]

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*magpie* a gdzie można kupić taki płot? Mam pytanie ile to kosztuje: za 1 szt. czy za m2?

----------


## magpie101

Taki plot zamawiasz tam gdzie wykonuja ogrodzenia betonowe. Gdy ja zamawialam to facet wsrod swoich wzorow nie mial takiego jak ja mam ale pokazal mi katalog innych producentow i gdy pokazalam mu o jaki wzor mi chodzi to stwierdzil, ze nie ma problemu i wystarczy zrobic forme zeby uzyskac taki wzor.
Kasuja od przesla, dlugosc przesel moich to 2,15 m.
Tyl i boki sa wysokie na 1,50 m - cene 100 zl z montazem za przeslo,
przod wysoki na 1,25 m - cena - 90 zl z montazem.
Gdybym brala bez montazu to zaplacilabym po 20 zl mniej na przesle. Tylko, zo oni 270 metrow stawiali 3 dni, a nam by to zajelo pewnie z miesiac i ludzi do pomocy tez by trzeba bylo oplacic.

----------


## Bluszczowcy

My też mieliśmy ogromny dylemat jak wybieraliśmy ogrodzenie. Musieliśmy ogrodzić działkę z każdej strony. 

Na początku chcieliśmy mieć przęsła ze zwykłego kątownika, ale ostatecznie wybraliśmy sztachety, żeby trochę osłaniały nas od ulicy. 

Ze względu na to, że jest to dziłaka narożna, z dwóch stron zrobiliśmy siatkę na podmórówce, a z dwóch sztachetki i klinkier.

Oto nasze ogrodzenie:

i od wewnątrz:

Projekt własny wielokrotnie zmieniany nawet w czasie jego bydowy.

----------


## mkkafe

czy wklejajacy zdjecia mogliby od razu podawac ceny tych ogrodzen??
ile metrow ogradzali i ile za to zaplacili??

----------


## magpie101

> Taki plot zamawiasz tam gdzie wykonuja ogrodzenia betonowe. Gdy ja zamawialam to facet wsrod swoich wzorow nie mial takiego jak ja mam ale pokazal mi katalog innych producentow i gdy pokazalam mu o jaki wzor mi chodzi to stwierdzil, ze nie ma problemu i wystarczy zrobic forme zeby uzyskac taki wzor.
> Kasuja od przesla, dlugosc przesel moich to 2,15 m.
> Tyl i boki sa wysokie na 1,50 m - cene 100 zl z montazem za przeslo,
> przod wysoki na 1,25 m - cena - 90 zl z montazem.
> Gdybym brala bez montazu to zaplacilabym po 20 zl mniej na przesle. Tylko, zo oni 270 metrow stawiali 3 dni, a nam by to zajelo pewnie z miesiac i ludzi do pomocy tez by trzeba bylo oplacic.


Cene podalam wyzej ale podam jeszcze raz.

----------


## mkkafe

mialam na mysli tych ktorzy wklejaja tylko zdjecia plotkow
by nie przerazac??  :Lol:  
ja mam ok 260 mb ogrodzenia, powoli przyzwyczajam sie ze kilka lat pomieszkam bez plotu  :big grin:

----------


## magpie101

U nas wyszlo dokladnie 271 metrow  :Roll:  .

----------


## edit-blondi

podnoszę bo troche zapomniany.

czy ma ktoś lub wie gdzie mozna kupić takie gotowe słupki i murki imityjące klinkier? wykonane jest to z jakiegoś tworzywa sztucznego. gdzies to widziałam i nie wiem gdzie..  :sad:

----------


## semir

nasze boczne ogrodzenie juz gotowe  z przodu chyba w listopadzie

----------


## ekeko

A moze ma ktos brame kuta i chcialby pokazac? A jak ma naped podziemny to jeszcze lepiej!

----------


## Olenka717

*semir*  a możesz napisać coś więcej na temat swojego ogrodzenia? Jakiej ono jest firmy i jak to kształtuje się cenowo? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

*Semir*
ja takze jestem ciekawa  :wink:

----------


## semir

> *semir*  a możesz napisać coś więcej na temat swojego ogrodzenia? Jakiej ono jest firmy i jak to kształtuje się cenowo? 
> Pozdrawiam


firma z Górek Wielkich  Sikora  Ogrodzenia
link do ich strony http://www.ogrodzeniazs.pl/index1.ph...atyczna&art=29

cena ok 400 zł za 2,5 mb  panel +słupki+murki 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Dzień dobry

U nas takie coś


i taka sama balustrada na tarasie

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

*Semir* - dziekuje za info  :smile: 

*Aniu* 
p.i.e.k.n.e. 
gdybym mogla sama zadecydowac w kwestii ogrodzenia na pewno mialabym taki wlasnie plot   :big grin:  
ale...Wojtek nie chce sie zgodzic   :Evil:  
DZIAD pssss  :oops:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*MiA*
Dzięki   :Lol:   Bardzo mi miło   :Lol:

----------


## bullish

> Dzień dobry
> 
> U nas takie coś
> 
> 
> i taka sama balustrada na tarasie


Fajne ogrodzenie  :big grin:  
Czy te oflisy na ogrodzeniu to zwykła tacica malowana czy ją jeszcze w jakiś sposób obrabialiście np. heblowanie, suszenie etc. Jaka grubość tych desek i ile płaciliście za nie?

Dzieki pzodrawiam.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*bullish*
Tarcica okorowana i "wypolerowana" flexem. Maźnięta najpierw impregnatem a potem farbą 2 razy. Grubość to chyba ok 2 cm, a o cenę to muszę męża zapytać i później napiszę.

----------


## adi_

niedawno znajomy robil plotek za fundamenty i slupy  zaplacil 10 000  za cegle klinkierowa za polozenie 1zl za sztuke i za przeslo metalowe 1500  jak policzylismy razem z cegla i brama to  36m tylko frontu kosztuje jakies bagatela 50 000 to stwierdzilem z maluzonka ze bedzie zwykly plot betonowy ale zato  obsadzony tujami i nad plotem tuje wycinane we wzory  wole zainwestowac w piekny ogrod niz plot miec jak z bajki a za plotem trawa i nic wiecej  pozdrawiam

----------


## ruskowa

Anno Wiśniewska

Możesz pokazać jaką masz bramę do tego pięknęgo ogrodzenia?

----------


## MonikaC

> A to moje   
> 
> i cos z czego jestem dumna i pokazuje juz chyba wszystkim - "otworki komunikacyjne" dla zab myszy i innych co zechca przechodzic przez nasz ogród


Jakieś znajome to ogrodzenie - przypadkiem nie z Wesołej??   :big grin:

----------


## CoolaTT

A ja mam takie:

----------


## magpie101

U nas jest takie

----------


## najsk

Może to kogoś zainspiruje !
http://lh3.google.pl/NAJSK5/RvaTQGdE...jpg?imgmax=800
http://lh3.google.pl/NAJSK5/RvaTmGdE...jpg?imgmax=800
http://lh6.google.pl/NAJSK5/RvaTy2dE...jpg?imgmax=800

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*ruskowa*
To jest stare zdjęcie, teraz brama ma i klamki i napęd, ale ogólnie wygląda tak samo   :Wink2:

----------


## ruskowa

Dziekuję bardzo   :Lol:  
Właśnie na takie liczyłam  :Wink2:  
Bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## motyczka

u mnie jest tak...dominuje metaloplastyka   :smile:

----------


## georgia37

Witaj,czy to płot powlekany tworzywem,podobno sa tańsze wyrobów kowalskich.Bardzo ładny,napisz ile kosztowal metr lub przęsło.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my będziemy mieć takie jak Ania Wiśniewska, ale dopiero na wiosnę  :Confused:  
Aniu, możesz cos więcej napisać o bramie wjazdowej? Jak była robiona?

----------


## buki75

> Napisał MAREK S
> 
> Witam ja mam takie
> 
> 
> 
> Jedno z najpiękniejszych ogrodzeń jakie widziałam 
> Ale... chyba macie bezpieczną okolicę, albo ostrego pieska do pilnowania?


Słoneczko: czemu mówisz o bezpiecznej okolicy? Że płot wydaje się "lekki", słaby? Każdy płot można przejść... nawet najgrubszy... Rozwiń swoją myśl, bo mnie się płot bardzo podoba- prosty do zrobienia i chyba tani w porównaniu z murowanymi słupkami i sztachetkami...

----------


## CoolaTT

Moja raz już było, ale teraz w wiekszej skali:

----------


## kabietka

My będziemy mieli  wypełnienie płotu  zrobione  z takich desek jak ma  CoolaTT . 
Dodatkowo deski bedą wsunięte w ceownik na całej długości aby pod wpływem wiatru nam się nie połamały :O)
Podmurówka i słupki klinkierowe czekaja do wiosny by je wypełnić deskami :O)

----------


## Sloneczko

> Słoneczko: czemu mówisz o bezpiecznej okolicy? Że płot wydaje się "lekki", słaby? Każdy płot można przejść... nawet najgrubszy... Rozwiń swoją myśl, bo mnie się płot bardzo podoba- prosty do zrobienia i chyba tani w porównaniu z murowanymi słupkami i sztachetkami...


Te płoty *ogromnie* mi się podobają! Ale poziome sztachety są łatwiejsze do ewentualnego pokonania niż pionowe  :sad:

----------


## CoolaTT

> Napisał buki75
> 
> Słoneczko: czemu mówisz o bezpiecznej okolicy? Że płot wydaje się "lekki", słaby? Każdy płot można przejść... nawet najgrubszy... Rozwiń swoją myśl, bo mnie się płot bardzo podoba- prosty do zrobienia i chyba tani w porównaniu z murowanymi słupkami i sztachetkami...
> 
> 
> Te płoty *ogromnie* mi się podobają! Ale poziome sztachety są łatwiejsze do ewentualnego pokonania niż pionowe



No to ja nie wiedziałem że płot ma przed czymś chronić. Jakbym chciał ochronny to bym postawił betonowy pełny z zwojami drutu kolczastego na górze (taki jak to se Kaczyński na Helu stawia). 

Wydaje mi sie, że jeżeli chodzi o forsowanie płotu to raczej nie ma różnicy czy jest  on w układzie pionowym czy poziomym.  :big grin:   Jeżeli ktoś chce przez ten płot to tak czy inaczej przejdzie.  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## windows

szukam inspiracji na ogrodzenie raczej proste nie zbyt wymyslne ale ciekawe

----------


## EDZIA

> szukam inspiracji na ogrodzenie raczej proste nie zbyt wymyslne ale ciekawe


Zerknij do ogrodów:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ogrodzeni...ght=ogrodzenia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ogrodzeni...htm?highlight=

----------


## windows

Chodziło mi raczej o zdjecia forumowiczów jak wykomali swoje ogodzenia wokól domu.
Jeżeli mają państwo zdjęcia swojego ogodzenia to zapraszam do wklejania.
Może konkurs które ładniejsze, a przy okazji my skarzystamy

----------


## ponury63

dorzucam kolejny wątek
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ogrodzenia,t104326.htm

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## [email protected]



----------


## CMYK

mam co prawda nie skonczone ale zawsze cos











balkony w takim samym stylu

----------


## Jasia

*Cmyk*, piękne te Twoje esy-floresy!  :big grin:

----------


## siwka25

witam, 
szukam ciekawych oryginalnych projektów ogrodzeń, ale w połączeniu betonu ze szkłem  :smile:

----------


## mocca

to i ja dołączę z fotkami mojego ogrodzenia, bo podobnego na forum nie spotkałam. Proste raczej... cegła klinkierowa i sztachety olchowe malowane lazurą. Z tego samego brama i furtka. W naturze nie jest tak jaskrawe, kolory zdecydowanie stonowane i ogólnie jest takie łagodne...

od frontu


i od wewnątrz

----------


## MAREK S

Witam,
Nie bylo mnie dlugo na forum i sorry,ze komus nie odpowiedzialem odnosnie ogrodzenia.
Jak juz ktos tutaj powiedzial,kazde ogrodzenie mozna przejsc i nie ma na to wplyw uklad desek itp.
Dla mnie wazne bylo to,zeby nasze ogrodzenie bylo poprostu inne 
i nietypowe,mysle,ze zamysł sie w jakims sensie udal.
Drugi cel to zeby bylo tanie i proste do wykonania.
Wiele tutaj pokazanych bardzo mi sie tez podoba ale mysle ze sa tez dosyc kosztowne a nie kazdego stac na taki wydatek... 
Moje otoczenie jest typowe dla polskich malych osiedli,powiem tylko tyle,
ze nie zamykam przez caly dzien ani bramy wjazdowej ani drzwi garazowych na klucz,bo i tak jak ktos bedzie chial wejsc to wejdzie.
Mala uwaga odnosnie roz,sa tez tacy ludzie co je nam niszcza,kradna,lamia 
i tacy co im sie one nie podobaja bo moga sie o nie podrapac...
Pozdrawiam
Marek
PS: Jak ktos ma pytania zapraszam jesli moge w czyms pomoc..

----------


## josephine

Podoba mi się ogrodzenie *mocca*, myślę o podobnym - duzo drewna, ale zamiast klinkieru może piaskowiec. Tylko chciałabym żeby te słupki nie tłumiły drewna. Nie wiem czy technicznie jest to wykonalne? *mocca*, drogie było Twoje ogrodzenie?

----------


## mocca

*josephine* dzięki

szukając inspiracji na ogrodzenie tez myslałam o piaskowcu, ale kilka osób mi odradziło- że on umieszczony na zewnątrz nasiąka wodą i po pewnym czasie nieładnie ciemnieje. Dlatego zrezygnowałam na rzecz cegly. Ale oczywiście każdy wybiera co mu sie podoba  :smile: 

Co do kosztów to moj kawałek (bo ma 29 metrów) był dość drogi, sama cegła kosztowała ok 5 tys bo to klinkierowa ręcznie formowana, całość szacuję na około 11-12 tys. czyli fundament, zbrojenie, materiał i murowanie i cała reszta roboty. 
Ale nie żałuję tych pieniędzy, jestem zadowolona z efektu   :Wink2:   :big grin: 

choc myslę, ze z dobrej, wyszukanej zwykłej cegły też byłoby ładnie.

----------


## josephine

> Co do kosztów to moj kawałek (bo ma 29 metrów) był dość drogi, sama cegła kosztowała ok 5 tys bo to klinkierowa ręcznie formowana, całość szacuję na około 11-12 tys. czyli fundament, zbrojenie, materiał i murowanie i cała reszta roboty. 
> Ale nie żałuję tych pieniędzy, jestem zadowolona z efektu   
> 
> choc myslę, ze z dobrej, wyszukanej zwykłej cegły też byłoby ładnie.


O chorobcia, sporo... zwłaszcza, że ja muszę zrobić ponad dwukrotnie więcej!   :Confused:

----------


## hela32

Cmyk
ja troche z innej beczki, na zdjęciach widzę, że masz dosyć wysoki podjazd do garażu, czy możesz przesłać jakies zdjęciebardziej z bliska, Ty masz kostkę, jak to wygląda z boku.

----------


## CMYK

na razie tylko takie zdjecie podjazdu z lewej strony do polowy sa zrobione dwa schodki z palisady betonowej pozniej przechodzi na dole w lagodny spadek aby mozna ewentualnie zaparkowac drugi samochod po prawej strony jest lagodny spadek w kierunku schodow

----------


## patka

czy wszyscy maja podmurowke?mam 150m ogrodzenia i spore roznice wysokosci bo teren jest podniesiony wzgędem sąsiadów, czy sadzicie ze muszę mieć podmurówke? Chcialabym zakopac slupki na 1m i miec tymczasowa siatke z porządnymi slupkami. Potem bym dala przesla i jak sie znajda sasiedzi ew. wykonala podmurówkę

----------


## Dariuszfr

[/img]

----------


## el-ka

> Witam ja mam takie


Bardzo podoba mi się to ogrodzenie. 
Mieści się takze w naszych skromnych obecnie możliwościach finansowych, ale także będzie pasowało do stylu naszego domku i przyszłego ogrodu.
Ale jaka do tego brama i furtka ?
Czy na ramie metalowej z przykręcanymi deskami ?
Ciekawe jakie ma Właściciel tego prostego i pięknego płotu.

----------


## nabial

ładne ogrodzenia, to fakt

----------


## bertolo

A my mamy mniej wiecej takie   :oops:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :oops:

----------


## maaja222

> Witam ja mam takie



Jak dla mnie super !!!! Aż miło oko zawiesić  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## duduś

http://foto.onet.pl/dmr47,dlyk7lsw08sg mój  będzie taki jak w moim albumie

----------


## josephine

*duduś* piekne ogrodzenie! I fajne schody w domu.

----------


## Zopafisa



----------


## basia_z_lasu

Bardzo mi się podoba ten mur z kostki granitowej. Jak on był budowany - z samej kostki, czy w środku jest coś innego i obmurowany kostką?

----------


## Zopafisa

Kostka na zewnątrz  murowana i uzupełniana zaprawą

----------


## Agata i Łukasz

Pomóżcie
Mamy do ogrodzenia 38 m od strony drogi chcielibysmy zrobic jakis fajny plotek ale zarazem niedrogi pomóżcie  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Merka_23

[img][/img]

----------


## Sloneczko

> Pomóżcie
> Mamy do ogrodzenia 38 m od strony drogi chcielibysmy zrobic jakis fajny plotek ale zarazem niedrogi pomóżcie


Tak próbowałaś szukać? http://www.allegro.pl/search.php?string=sztachety

----------


## baska1972

merka 23
ten dom bardzo mi się podoba  :big grin:  
ogrodzenie super  :ohmy:

----------


## Janusz75

> Witam ja mam takie


Piękne ogrodzenie! Bardzo malowniczo wygląda.
A ja właśnie szukam natchnienia  :smile:

----------


## pohlanka

> Moja raz już było, ale teraz w wiekszej skali:


super!!!!!
ogrodzenie, którego szukam!!!!
czy można prosić o zdjęcia w zbliżeniu, szczególnie na słupki przy bramie oraz furtce!!!!!

pzdr
ap

----------


## Darex

U mnie coś takiego:

----------


## Jolasia

Oto nasze ogrodzenie.
UWAGA! To nie jest klinkier (wszyscy tak myślą :smile: )
Są to gotowe elementy, odlewy imitujące klinkier - polecam





A tak to wyglądało jak przywieźli:

----------


## MonikaC

*Jolasia* suuuuuuuuuper gdzie się to kupuje ???? Jak możesz to daj jakieś namiary bo podejrzewam że są też tańsze od klinkieru.

----------


## Jolasia

> *Jolasia* suuuuuuuuuper gdzie się to kupuje ???? Jak możesz to daj jakieś namiary bo podejrzewam że są też tańsze od klinkieru.


Cieszę się, ze się podoba, ja też jestem zadowolona :smile: 
Ja natknęłam się na te bloczki na Allegro i potem szukając dalej znalazłam u mnie w okolicy firmę, która produkuje takie coś:
http://www.kbcogrodzenia.com/HOME-122.html

Obdzwoniłam kilka firm z całej Polski, żeby sprawdzić ceny :smile:  i akazało się, że u nas było najtaniej. A ogólnie ceny kształtują się następująco:
150-200 zł za słupek z czapką 
150-200 zł za murek (długość ok 2,70 -3,00 m)

Sztachety robił mi wujek, ale w tej firmie, w której zamawiałam elementy, można było też zamówić sztachety (ceny nie pamiętam).

Szczerze mówiąc nie orientuję się ile kosztowałoby takie ogrodzenie z klinkieru, jeśli masz taką wiedzę to chętnie poznam, żeby się przekonać czy opłacała się taka zamiana :smile:

----------


## ewe

Merka_23 - bardzo ładna , spójna kolorystyka wszystko idealnie zgrane .

----------


## MonikaC

*Jolasia* dzięki serdeczne. Nie jestem pewna ale wydajemi się że z klinkieru będzie drożej ale może niech się inni wypowiedzą.

----------


## kropkq

A to moje ogrodzenie  :Lol:  

 

po kilku latach

----------


## Merka_23

ewe  - dziękuje baaardzo  :smile:

----------


## andy_n

*kropkq*, bardzo ładne ogrodzenie.
Czy możesz zdradzić jaki jest koszt przęseł stalowych. Czy użyto tam litych prętów, czy są to profile zamknięte?

----------


## Janusz75

Kropkq, prosto i elegancko :smile:  bardzo mi się podoba Twoje ogrodzenie. Elewacja zresztą również  :smile: 
Podłączam się też do prośby o szacunkowe koszty takiego ogrodzenia, jeśli oczywiście masz ochotę się tą informacją dzielić  :smile: 
A druga rzecz: w jakim kolorze masz okna?

----------


## MonikaC

*kropkq* bardzo ładne - proste a jednocześnie eleganckie i co najważniejsze pasuje do domu i całośc wygląda śłicznie

----------


## kropkq

*andy_n* *Janusz75* *MonikaC*

Przęsła +3furtki + brama ( sztachetki metalowe profili 40x20 rozstaw dość gęsty bo co 6cm) 12tys 
okna mają kolor -dąb bagienny (bardzo ciemny brąz )

Dziękuję wszystkim za miłe słowa  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
mi również się ono bardzo  podoba  :Lol:

----------


## andy_n

*kropkq*
W takim razie jak to wychodzi w przeliczeniu na 1mb?

----------


## Janusz75

Dąb bagienny?  :smile:  Pal licho nazwę, wygląda super  :smile:

----------


## kropkq

> Dąb bagienny?  Pal licho nazwę, wygląda super


prawda,że nazwa bardzo ciekawa  :Roll:   kto ją wymyślił  :Roll:  

ale kolor za to jest fajny  :Lol:  
http://www.wiked.pl/gallery/129.jpg

----------


## kropkq

> *kropkq*
> W takim razie jak to wychodzi w przeliczeniu na 1mb?


Nie wiem dokładnie   :Roll:  bo brama i furtki liczone były oddzielnie i przęsła oddzielnie ( w sumie 30mb)  .... góra sztachet (profili) jest zaspawany i zeszlifowany  to dodatkowa praca i koszty, inni nakładają  plastikowe zatyczki, wychodzi taniej ale gorzej wygląda. Mąż zna dokładniejsze koszty -ja ogólną sumę.

----------


## andy_n

Spoko, to mi wystarczy.
Wielkie dzięki za te informacje   :big grin:

----------


## kropkq

> Spoko, to mi wystarczy.
> Wielkie dzięki za te informacje


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## krzysztof54

*kropkq*  piękne to Twoje ogrodzenie, zresztą nie tylko ono, elewacja domu, podjazd, rośliny - wszystko wygląda super!
Czy masz takie zdjęcie, na którym widać śmietnik? Interesuje mnie jak i z czego zrobione jest zadaszenie.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie   :Wink2:

----------


## kropkq

> *kropkq*  piękne to Twoje ogrodzenie, zresztą nie tylko ono, elewacja domu, podjazd, rośliny - wszystko wygląda super!
> Czy masz takie zdjęcie, na którym widać śmietnik? Interesuje mnie jak i z czego zrobione jest zadaszenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


 mam tylko takie:



między krokwiami będzie wsunięta na ceownikach dwuwarstwowa pleksa (taka grubsza-sztywniejsza) a wszystko powoli zarośnie wiciokrzew  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof54

*kropkq* - dzięki, to właśnie chciałem zobaczyć.  :smile:  Zamieść koniecznie fotkę, jak będzie już ta pleksa.

----------


## Janusz75

Takie dziś wypatrzyłam  :smile:

----------


## ViVi



----------


## kropkq

> *kropkq* - dzięki, to właśnie chciałem zobaczyć.  Zamieść koniecznie fotkę, jak będzie już ta pleksa.


Tak szybko  może to nie nastąpić   :Wink2:  
Chyba, że masz czas i jesteś cierpliwy....byle do wiosny  :Wink2:

----------


## semir

nasze ogrodzenie z przodu wreszcie gotowe

----------


## krzysztof54

> Napisał krzysztof54
> 
> *kropkq* - dzięki, to właśnie chciałem zobaczyć.  Zamieść koniecznie fotkę, jak będzie już ta pleksa.
> 
> 
> Tak szybko  może to nie nastąpić   
> Chyba, że masz czas i jesteś cierpliwy....byle do wiosny


Jestem cierpliwy, będę czekać   :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## faworek

Marzy mi sie ogrodzenie z zielonej cegly klinkierowej. Czy ma ktos takie?    :Confused:

----------


## iva_marti

> Takie dziś wypatrzyłam



Właśnie takie mi się podobają. Będę miała taką bramę i furtkę. Może tylko zrobię odległości między deseczkami mniejsze.

----------


## Webster

A co sądzicie o tym ogrodzonku bo mi sie ono podoba http://www.betafence.com.tr/images/urunler/decofor.jpg ?

----------


## ekeko

Tak własciwie oba te ogrodzonka są fajne te co podał Janusz75 jest fajne ale do duzych domów i to takie wizuwalnie ciężkie a to co podał Webster jest takie lżejsze wizualnie, i taki bardziej do nowoczesnego budownictwa pasujace ogólnie chyba. Mi sie podobają bardziej te panele.

----------


## mass13

Mam pytanie do ludzi posiadających drewniane przęsła czy są one trwałe czy po kilku latach trzeba je już wymienić

----------


## ekeko

ogólnie drewniane są bardziej podatne na warunki pogodowe co jakies 2 lata trzeba je malować i zabezpieczać, bo jak nic się nie będzie robić to potrafią zacząc się sypać po kilku latach niestety, z tego własnie względu ja załozyłem u siebie ogrodzenie betafence.

----------


## duduś

czy myślicie że takie deski jak w płocie w moim albumie ( dębowe ) wytrzymają co najmniej 15 lat?

----------


## duduś

aha    sthttp://foto.onet.pl/dmr47,dlyk7lsw08sg

----------


## ekeko

Wiesz dąb jest mocnym drewnem i jezeli będziesz je odpowiednio konserwował to myslę że wytrzyma jednak wymaga to poprostu więcej pracy niż przykładowo moje ogrodzenie.

----------


## Webster

> A co sądzicie o tym ogrodzonku bo mi sie ono podoba http://www.betafence.com.tr/images/urunler/decofor.jpg ?


Czy któś mógł by mnie wesprzeć w wyborze? Podobaja mi sie te ogrodznenia, ale chciał bym tez wiedzieć czy tylko mi czy rzeczywiście są fajne.

----------


## ekeko

No przecież pisałem że jest fajne jest to ogorodzonko moim zdaniem spokojnie mozna coś takiego zakładać sa solidne i ładne

----------


## duduś

dlaczego nie można otworzyć mojej stronki? może ktoś pomoże?-coś poprawi- dziękuje

----------


## Jolasia

> dlaczego nie można otworzyć mojej stronki? może ktoś pomoże?-coś poprawi- dziękuje


To jest poprawny link: http://foto.onet.pl/dmr47,dlyk7lsw08sg

----------


## MonikaC

> Napisał Janusz75
> 
> Takie dziś wypatrzyłam  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Właśnie takie mi się podobają. Będę miała taką bramę i furtkę. Może tylko zrobię odległości między deseczkami mniejsze.


Widziałam takie tylko niższe - boskie

----------


## mass13

Mój typ. Tylko boję się o trwałość drewna czy po np. 10 latach nie będę musiał wymieniać przęseł.

----------


## andy_n

A nie uważasz, że ten płot za bardzo przysłania dom?
Mając taki dom czułbym się jak w twierdzy.

----------


## josephine

*mass13*, planuję podobne ogrodzenie. Mogę powtórzyć za Anglikami: "mój dom moją twierdzą". Teraz mieszkam w bloku i muszę szczelnie zasłaniać okna, bo z bloków naprzeciwko wszystko widać - wkurza mnie to okrutnie.

----------


## mass13

to zależy jakich masz sąsiadów!
Ja się będę czuć wreszcie jak u siebie a nie jak w zoo. Poza tym mam piętrowy klocek w starym stylu z lat 80-tych i nie sposób go zasłonić. Ale to moje zdanie i nikogo do niczego nie namawiam. A propos Anglików to oni w 99% ogradzają się murem z cegły a 1% dodaje taki właśnie lamelowy płot na górze.



A szczerze nie wydaje mi się że ten płot tak dużo domu zasłania.

----------


## mass13

Ogrodzenie planuje wykonać w okresie wiosna-lato więc na efekty trzeba trochę poczekać. Na pewno wkleje zdjęcia.

----------


## ekeko

Ja nie wiem ale dla mnie to przesłania dom zdecydowanie za mocno w sumie rzeczywiście zależy duzo od sąsiadów, ale ja przykłaodowo mam ogrodzenie przez które wszystko widac i mi to wogóle nie przeszkadza, a mam ogólnie trwałe a drewno niestety wymaga większego nakładu sił żeby je utrzymac w odpowiedniej kondycji.

----------


## duduś

mam pytanie do "płotowców' jakie macie odstępy pomiędzy przęsłami ? mi wydaje się że 3 metry przy wysokości płotu 1,40 to optymalne rozwiązanie bo płot nie " pójdzie' w kwadrat ale bedzie bardziej podłóżny , mój mąż upiera się przy 2,5 m  Jak sądzicie , jak macie?

----------


## Webster

Myślę że nie zrobi to wielkiej różnicy czy 2,5 czy 3 metry, chociaz ja chyba jednak był bym za 2,5 ja załozyłem sobie panele betafence o wymiarach 2x1,5 z tym, że slupki nie są szerokie, bo są metalowe. I według mnie całośc nie idzie w kwadrat, mysle ze jak bys nie zrobiła to nie bedzie źle.

----------


## ms.

*duduś*, zrób "badanie terenowe" - poobserwuj ogrodzenia z przęsłami. Jeśli coś Ci się spodoba - spróbuj zmierzyć odległość.

marta

----------


## duduś

prosze doradżcie mi ; do takiego płotu ( jaki jest w moim albumie http://foto.onet.pl/dmr47,dlyk7lsw08sg)
_________________
  ) jaki inny kolor słupków by pasował albo czy pasowałyby słupy metalowe pomalowane na czarno np 16 cm -owe

----------


## sure

> Napisał krzysztof54
> 
> *kropkq*  piękne to Twoje ogrodzenie, zresztą nie tylko ono, elewacja domu, podjazd, rośliny - wszystko wygląda super!
> Czy masz takie zdjęcie, na którym widać śmietnik? Interesuje mnie jak i z czego zrobione jest zadaszenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie  
> 
> 
>  mam tylko takie:
> ...


Podpisuję się pod ogólnymi "ochami" i "achami" na temat twojego ogrodzenia!    :big grin:  

A możesz jeszcze napisać, jakie kolorki cegły i tynku? Bardzo ładnie ze sobą zgrane...

pozdrawiam,

----------


## maslak

No to i ja się pochwalę - deseczki własnoręcznie szlifowane i olejowane  :Smile: 
no przykręcane były już we 2 bo samemu nie dawałem rady

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[/img]

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*maslak* możesz napisac jakie to są deski, jaką mają długośc i szerokośc?

----------


## pepi

A może takie ogrodzenia, kogoś zainspirują.





Pozdrawiam

----------


## josephine

*Maslak* ładne dechy. Gratuluję samodzielnego zrobienia. MOżesz napisa ten fragment ogrodzenia Cię kosztował?

----------


## duduś

no włśnie Maslak  ( cóś podobnego mi się marzy, Tobie - gratuluję udanego płotu ) - jakie masz odstępy pomiędzy dechami  ( długość dech )jaka wysokość słupków,jaka grubość dech ( gdzie kupowany - jak można to prosze o cenę ) i jakie -sosna? aha i kolor ile razy malowany  - dzięki za odpowiedż

----------


## maslak

Dechy to sosna - dlaczego sosna - bo miałem  :smile:  
dechy są sezonowane ok. 20            lat    :smile:  
Wymiary na tych widocznych przęsłach to 380cmx25cm grube na jakieś 37-38 mm pierwotna deska miała 40-42 mm/mam jeszcze jedno ukośne przęsło 470 cm długie i brame 550cm 
Wysokości słupków nie pamiętam ale mozna policzyć z ilości cegieł na zdjęciu + fuga 1cm cegła to wienerberger cosmo wysoki na 6,5 cm. Odstępy między deskami chyba ok 2-3 cm nie pamiętam dokładnie a nie chce mi sie wychodzić zmierzyć.
Łączny koszt ogrodzenia (4 przęsła 3,8m + jedno 4,7m  + brama przesuwna 6m /bez napędu ale z zamontowaną już listwą zębatą/ + 6 słupków szer 38cm + 1 słupek do bramy szer. 1m + podmurówka), fundamentów pod ogrodzenie i przestawienia starego ogrodzenia +olej i materiały do szlifowania wyniósł ok 14 -15 tys. + szlifowanie i olejowanie czyli moja praca nad dopracowaniem desek   ---- bezcenna   :big grin:  . Mam zamiar zrobić takie same balustrady na balkony (oczywiście bez słupków klinkierowych bo moje małe balkoniki by raczej tego ciężaru nie wytrzymały i nie ma za bardzo nawet miejsca)
Deski są zaolejowane olejem Traolja Beckersa  (brązowy) - 3X, pierwsze olejowanie olejem rozcieńczonym z benzyną ok 1:1 dwa następne samym olejem - zobaczymy jak to się sprawdzi zimą - ogrodzenie skończyłem w listopadzie. Co do koloru to myślałem że brązowy to będzie BRĄZOWY a wychodzi raczej taki jakiś brązowo-pomarańczowo-żółty ale taki kolor też mi się spodobał. 
Znalazłem jeszcze zdjęcie niedokończonej bramy

[img][/img]

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*maslak* dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## arttec

> Mój typ. Tylko boję się o trwałość drewna czy po np. 10 latach nie będę musiał wymieniać przęseł.


dla mass13 - mi się też podoba Twój typ. I pragne Cię uspokoić lub utrwalić w poglądzie na drewno. Otóż to ogrodzenie, jak tez każde inne żeby żyło i cieszyło trzeba, albo powinno się w naszym klimacie przynajmniej 1 raz do roku zakonserwować... i tylko wtedy można mówić o 10 latach. A to na zdjęciu to nasza krajowa sosna, a wielu sądziło że to egzotyk.
pozdrawiam

----------


## SławekD

A ja z ciut innej beczki ale w temacie ogrodzenia.
Szukam ekipy godnej polecenia do kompleksowego wykonania ogrodzenia, klinkier + el. metalowe. Realizacja Suchy Las k/Poznania.
Jeśli mogę to namiary poproszę na [email protected]

----------


## Natalia Stanko

Przyszedł czas i na moje ogrodzenie. Zostawiłam to na koniec, bo tego 300mb jest - urok wielkiej działki   :Evil:  Kiedy rozpoczynałam budowę - myślałam, ze wcale nie będę się grodzić. Działka jest bardzo ładnie usytuowana. I nie ma potrzeby oddzielenia się od sąsiadów. Ale wałęsające się psy i grzybiarze jesienną porą zmuszają mnie do podkreślenia granic.

Mam zagwozdkę - działka jest w kształcie trapezu, przy czym dłuższa podstawa biegnie od ulicy.  Więc:
        1. najprawdopodobniej całość będzie ogrodzona siatką 1.5m
        2. Brama oraz furtka może być kuta, albo klinkier+sztachety metalowe
I mam wątpliwość - jak będzie wyglądać połączenie siatki z metalowym ogrodzeniem? Bo to będzie widoczne. Może ktoś podpowie? Pomalować na jeden kolor? 

Inne ogrodzenie od ulicy niż siatka nie wchodzi w grę - od ulicy jest spadek terenu w kierunku mojej działki. Ogrodzenie musi być dość wysokie - minimum 1.5 m. Kute by mnie zrujnowało. 

Ale siatka z przodu????

----------


## Sloneczko

> Ale siatka z przodu????


A jeśli obsadzona pnącymi różami, np?  :smile:

----------


## teresa16

Jolasia widze ze elementy masz gotowe malowane ,ja tez robie ogrodzenie z takich elementow ale malowac musimy sami, jaki masz kolor sztachet? a moze wiesz symbol farb na elementach?

----------


## Perłóweczka

to moze i ja pokaze swoje ogodzenie

----------


## rafalus

A co myślicie o takim ogrodzeniu ?

----------


## Perłóweczka

super ogrodzenie  :big tongue:  
myśle ze bardzo pracochłonne  :Wink2:

----------


## duduś

Rafalus a jakie planujesz wejście ( brame i furtkę ) ażurowe czy raczej pełniejsze ?

----------


## rafalus

> Rafalus a jakie planujesz wejście ( brame i furtkę ) ażurowe czy raczej pełniejsze ?


Myślę ,że będzie metalowe ażurowe

----------


## IlonaS.

No to i ja wstawię bardzo ciekawy pomysł na ogrodzenie   :big grin:

----------


## Janusz75

"Nadzienie" ogrodzenia to ziemniaki czy kamienie?  :wink: 




> No to i ja wstawię bardzo ciekawy pomysł na ogrodzenie

----------


## IlonaS.

Raczej ziemnioki   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## dardurdka

> A co myślicie o takim ogrodzeniu ?


Cudny...
Może nie dokładnie to bym chciała, ale z takiego kamienia na pewno  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## rojter

Witam

U mnie na razie tylko projekt. Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.



Pozdrawiam

ROJTER

----------


## manieq82

jakie deseczki stosujecie na ogrodzenie?
są olchowe, sosnowe, a na forum jest człowiek który sprzedaje w bardzo dobrych cenach świerkowe - warto? jakie lepsze?

----------


## JoShi

> jakie deseczki stosujecie na ogrodzenie?
> są olchowe, sosnowe, a na forum jest człowiek który sprzedaje w bardzo dobrych cenach świerkowe - warto? jakie lepsze?


Oj. Z olchowymi to uważaj. Po pierwsze jeśli nie są wysezonowane to się silnie wypaczają. Po drugie jest problem  z pomalowaniem (był niedawno taki wątek).

----------


## manieq82

a te  swierkowe? Są po 3.4 za 1.5 m, takie ładne frezowane 

edit:
o właśnie o tego producenta mi chodzi -> link

----------


## Sloneczko

Sztachety modrzewiowe. Można je impregnować, ale niekoniecznie. Wtedy z upływem lat sczernieją, ale nie zbutwieją.
Można je pomalować lazurową (przezroczystą) lakierobejcą, nadając im kolor.

Taki planujemy płot. Na razie zrobiliśmy sztachetową bramę  :smile:

----------


## KasiaiKrzyś

malo malo ludzie dajcie wiecej zdjec

----------


## rybkin

:cool:

----------


## alfa36

Szukamy realizcji bramy z blachy ażurowej. Nie wkleję zdjęcia, bo nie potrafię ale jakby ktoś chcial zaobaczyć to jest na stronie: http://www.twojabrama.com.pl/bramy_w...cesyjnym2.html, chodzi mi o model toskania

----------


## Lunetka

> Witam
> 
> U mnie na razie tylko projekt. Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ROJTER


bardzo mi sie podoba - chetnie zobacze realizacje!

----------


## Nefer

> mam tylko takie:
> 
> 
> 
> między krokwiami będzie wsunięta na ceownikach dwuwarstwowa pleksa (taka grubsza-sztywniejsza) a wszystko powoli zarośnie wiciokrzew


Ooooo i takie mi się baaardzo podoba.

----------


## zama

ja będę miał takie ogrodzenie  :Lol:

----------


## acca5

Zama -świetne tylko skąd takie kosze i jak je umocować do jakiegoś fundamentu- bo taki też musi być, już nie mówię o wypełnieniu kamieniami.

----------


## annalada10

Jak metro Młociny w Wawie. Bardzo ładne i oryginalne. Jaka odległość  między siatkami? :smile:

----------


## kgolebiowski

Jak falochron w Jastrzębiej Górze lub jak mury obronne w grodzie .Za nim wąsaci wojownicy z dzidami, kuszami i płonącą smołą.

----------


## ewa-i-sebastian

A oto nasze deseczki. Niestety fotki robione przy innej okazji, ale widać jak mniej więcej to u nas wygląda. Jesienią tynkujemy dom i słupki.

----------


## zama

> Zama -świetne tylko skąd takie kosze i jak je umocować do jakiegoś fundamentu- bo taki też musi być, już nie mówię o wypełnieniu kamieniami.


będzie robiła mi to na wiosnę ''od A do Z'' firma z Rybnika namiar mogę podać na PW  :big grin:

----------


## skorpio

> A oto nasze deseczki. Niestety fotki robione przy innej okazji, ale widać jak mniej więcej to u nas wygląda. Jesienią tynkujemy dom i słupki.


Z jakiego drzewa macie dechy?

----------


## annalada10

> Napisał acca5
> 
> Zama -świetne tylko skąd takie kosze i jak je umocować do jakiegoś fundamentu- bo taki też musi być, już nie mówię o wypełnieniu kamieniami.
> 
> 
> będzie robiła mi to na wiosnę ''od A do Z'' firma z Rybnika namiar mogę podać na PW


Poproszę :smile:

----------


## Kebuz

Witam 
U nas trwa wykonanie ogrodzenia, jeszcze troczę zostało do zrobienia ale się pochwalę

----------


## maslak

kiedyś pokazywałem moje ogrodzenie "w trakcie produkcji" teraz mogę pokazać w całej okazałości  :Smile:

----------


## annalada10

Podoba mi się. Bardzo lubię prostotę. Gratulacje, że już masz to za sobą!

----------


## przemoch

a mnie się marzy takie ogrodzenie, może ktoś wie jak jest wykonane ?

szukam też wykonawcy

----------


## duduś

poszukuję kogoś kto posiada ogrodzenie - płot i furtkę z pełnej blachy ( np. z elementami kutymi lub z nitami ) Może być połączona z innym materiałem np. drewnem , chodzi mi o zdjęcia oczywiście  :Lol:

----------


## duduś

poszukuję kogoś kto posiada ogrodzenie - płot i furtkę z pełnej blachy ( np. z elementami kutymi lub z nitami ) Może być połączona z innym materiałem np. drewnem , chodzi mi o zdjęcia oczywiście  :Lol:

----------


## b_kuleczka

> Mój typ. Tylko boję się o trwałość drewna czy po np. 10 latach nie będę musiał wymieniać przęseł.


Witam,

W przyszłym roku będę grodzić działkę i to raczej na jesieni ale już szukam inspiracji. To ogrodzenie bardzo mi się spodobało chyba takie chcę mieć.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kgolebiowski

W Muratorze 9/2009 jest 141 zdjęć z ogrodzeniami.Niektóre są naprawdę godne uwagi.

----------


## annalada10

Co do trwałości drewna to myślę, że nigdy nie można założyć trwałości typu kamień... Ale przy dobrej konserwacji i kupnie odpowiednio wysuszonego drewna można być spokojnym o te 10 - 15 lat.






> Napisał mass13
> 
> Mój typ. Tylko boję się o trwałość drewna czy po np. 10 latach nie będę musiał wymieniać przęseł.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witam,
> 
> ...

----------


## betabi

pochwale sie swoim  ogrodzeniem. dodam ze jest ono 5-letnie. piaskowiec lupany i choc pieknie i solidnie wyglada to co roku mam z nim nie malo pracy  :Confused:

----------


## sure

> pochwale sie swoim  ogrodzeniem. dodam ze jest ono 5-letnie. piaskowiec lupany i choc pieknie i solidnie wyglada to co roku mam z nim nie malo pracy


a jakiej pracy wynaga to ogrodzenie?

----------


## betabi

Po kazdej zimie moze z racji tego ze mieszkam w gorach i snieg stety niestety dluzej siedzi , a moze dlatego ze obok rosna iglaki , co roku mi szarzeje i  zielenieje  i same srodki do zwalczania mchu nie pomagaja trzeba niestety chwycic szczotke i szorowac  :Evil:   :Lol:

----------


## betabi

[img] tutaj chyba lepiej widac   jak wyglada po zimie. chyba po drugiej  :ohmy:  [/img]

----------


## sure

> [img] tutaj chyba lepiej widac   jak wyglada po zimie. chyba po drugiej  [/img]


Ojej. też mam kamień na ogrodzeniu, ciekawe, jak będzie wyglądal po zimie?   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Może ja jestem z innej planety? Przecież cały urok tkwi w takich omszałych kamieniach.
Jak Ci przeszkadza ich natura, wyszoruj, wysusz i zaimpregnuj lakierem...

----------


## duduś

mi też się tam wydaje nie chodzi , o gładkość i sztuczność ale o naturę   :ohmy:  - no ale każdemu podoba się co innego  :Wink2:

----------


## betabi

> Może ja jestem z innej planety? Przecież cały urok tkwi w takich omszałych kamieniach.
> Jak Ci przeszkadza ich natura, wyszoruj, wysusz i zaimpregnuj lakierem...


 . gdybym  miala jakies zastrzezenia co do urody ty kamieni , to bym ich nie kladla. Bardzo podoba mi sie moje ogrodzenie    ale  tak naprawde nie chodzi tu o zielenienie tych kamieni . moj sasiad uzyl tego samego kamienia na ogrodzenie i  juz po tej ziemie kilka mu sie calkiem wykruszylo! i wlasnie tego chce uniknac albo przynajmniej opoznic ten proces. A wlasnie lakierowanie tez juz bylo (nie jeden raz!)   :Wink2:

----------


## rojter

> Napisał rojter
> 
> Witam
> 
> U mnie na razie tylko projekt. Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...


Wprawdzie nie ma jeszcze wszystkich elementów i nachylenie terenu trochę nam spłatało figla, ale proszę bardzo

----------


## Sloneczko

> gdybym  miala jakies zastrzezenia co do urody ty kamieni , to bym ich nie kladla. Bardzo podoba mi sie moje ogrodzenie    ale  tak naprawde nie chodzi tu o zielenienie tych kamieni .


Zrozumiałam Cię inaczej po tych słowach:




> co roku mi szarzeje i zielenieje i same srodki do zwalczania mchu nie pomagaja trzeba niestety chwycic szczotke i szorowac.


.........................




> moj sasiad uzyl tego samego kamienia na ogrodzenie i  juz po tej ziemie kilka mu sie calkiem wykruszylo! i wlasnie tego chce uniknac


więc już wtrącać się nie będę, poza jednym: im częściej będziesz szorować, tym szybciej kamień zacznie się kruszyć. Nie lepiej zapytać fachowca?

----------


## AskaiMichal

> Mój typ. Tylko boję się o trwałość drewna czy po np. 10 latach nie będę musiał wymieniać przęseł.


SUPER - PIĘKNE

----------


## betabi

Sloneczko ,chyba sie nie zrozumialysmy. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje watek jest bardziej po to by  pochwalic  sie ogrodzeniem  i wstawiajac fotke wlasnie to zrobilam  ,jednak nie mialam zamiaru uskarzac sie na nie . Napisalam poprostu co nalezy (powinno) sie wiedziec decydujac sie na wybor takiego materialu,jak pozniej po latach to sie sprawdza.Wiem to juz z autopsji ze najlepiej to nie  fachowcow pytac  , a wlasnie takich osob , ktorzy zdecydowali sie na ten czy inny wybor. pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## duduś

mam probę - umieściłam na mojej poczcie w albumie Mój płot  początkową koncepcję mojej bramy . Kompletnie nie wiem czy będą pasowały do niej szerokie dechy , potrzebowałabym pomocy . Jednak nie umiem zdjęć z tego albumu umieścić na forum - wiem że są spece , którzy potrafią to zrobić Proszę o taką przysługę  :Wink2:  
http://foto.onet.pl/dmr47,dlyk7lsw08sg 
z góry dziękuję  a  Innych proszę o doradzenie co  z tymi dechami i w jakim kolorze  :big grin:

----------


## duduś

jest tam coś takiego jak  WSZYSTKIE ALBUMY - i album:" moja brama"  :Lol:

----------


## Anndzia

Duduś proszę:

----------


## duduś

kochana Andzxiu  na mojej stronie jest album " moja brama " ( albo" mój płot" - nie pamiętam ) i tam są zdjęcia rozpoczętej bramy ( takie  na tle śniegu ) i właśnie o wstawienie tych zdjęć b. proszę.
 z góry KOMUŚ  dziękuję

----------


## sslawo2

Mam pytanie co sądzicie o ogrodzeniach aluminiowych, lekkich trwałych z gwarancją 15 lat na wytrzymałość ???

----------


## Anndzia

i znowu ja  :wink:

----------


## duduś

Andziu jesteś wielka - i tu mam pytanie - wzdłuż będą puszczone dechy , takie nieregularne, pofalowane . Jaki dać kolor : grafit, czerń czy jednak brąz jaki mam na taraie  ( z tyłu trochę widać tarasu lub na mojej stronie onet - adres wyżej )  Poradżcie bo wiosna się zbliża i trzeba działać   :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

... witam,

piękne macie ogrodzenia... 

a ja mam pytanie czy ma ktoś ogrodzenie z otynkowanej (w kolorze domu) cegły?


Natomiast aby się wkupić przyniosłam coś takiego... może komuś  :big grin:

----------


## Cartel

Moje ogrodzenie:





Ogrodzenie wykonane przeze mnie u 'sąsiada':

----------


## babazewsi

Witam.Mnie równiez marzy sie podobne ogrodzenie jak forumowiczowi Przemoch.Pionowe deski,u nas beda offlisy,na kostrukcji profili zamknietych.Szukałam w internecie ,jednak nie znalazłam odpowiedzi,jak prawidłowo wykonac takie ogrodzenie.Bedziemy je robic sami ze wzgledu na minimalizacje kosztów :smile: Zastanawiam sie jak przymocowac te deski do tych profili(z pionowymi sprawa wydaje mi sie prostsza)tak,zeby słupki były widoczne,i zeby estetycznie to wygladało.Moze ktos wie jak robi sie takie ogrodzenie.Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## rosa

My musieliśmy ze względu na bliskość lasu zrezygnować z ogrodzenia z elementami drewnianymi i mamy coś takiego:
widok od strony domu:

i brama z furtką i smietnikiem

----------


## lambi

Wpadłam tu, bo żyjąc 6 lat bez płotu czuję, że cierpliwość mi się kończy i liczyłam na pomysły takie choćby jak ta piękna inspiracja ze strony Molly Frey.
Duuużo rozpisujecie się o estetyce płotu a ja sobie myślę - po co Wam w ogóle płoty ? To co robicie i wybieracie nie zakrywa was od wścibskich sąsiadów, każdy kot i pies przelezie albo przeskoczy to coś za 12 tys i narobi wam kupę w ogrodzie...myślałam, że płot ma właśnie temu zapobiegać...
Ja po to go potrzebuję...
Może po kilku latach od wprowadzki i Wam się myślenie zrewolucjonizuje  :smile:

----------


## grazi

ja chcę, żeby mój pies był na mojej działce, a sąsiad cóż... fajnie mieć sąsiada

----------


## andrew01

W jaki sposób mocowane są przęsła do słupków murowanych? Sądziłem, że podczas murowania trzeba powstawiać jakieś chociażby płaskowniczki do których zostanie przykręcone/przyspawane przęsło, ale w kilku miejscach widziałem gołe murki...

Pozdrawiam
andrew01

----------


## 1kinia1

moje ulubione niemoje:

----------


## IZA30

> moje ulubione niemoje:


wygląga jak mur  na cmentarzu....

----------


## lady in red

> moje ulubione niemoje:



Sorry ale mi również się nie podoba.Pozatym ogrodzenie powinno współgrać z domem,mieć ten sam styl.A wydaje mi się,że za murem jest letniskowy domek drewniany-więc kompletnie inna bajka

----------


## ViVi



----------


## aardvark

Ja zdecydowałam się na aluminium i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Znajomi z Austrii mają takie u siebie i od lat żadnych problemów.  Wszyscy się dziwią, że to aluminium:) takie ładne:)

----------


## aniahubi

Czy ma ktoś może płot murowany ze wstawkami metalowymi? Mam pomysł, żeby zrobić tak: 5 mb muru, 2,5 mb ogrodzenia z metalu. Cały front ma ... 70 mb. Część murowana będzie tynkowana. Macie jakieś fotki czegoś hm... podobnego?

----------


## aguleczka

Zapraszam do mojej galerii tam ostatnio zamieściłam  fotki mojego ogrodzenia  jeszcze  nie skończone ale  obłożony zostanie kamieniem

----------


## aardvark

> Czy ma ktoś może płot murowany ze wstawkami metalowymi? Mam pomysł, żeby zrobić tak: 5 mb muru, 2,5 mb ogrodzenia z metalu. Cały front ma ... 70 mb. Część murowana będzie tynkowana. Macie jakieś fotki czegoś hm... podobnego?


rozumiem, że to cos nowoczesnego ma być?

  - ja mam częściowo takie, ale w innym układzie


możesz też posadzić w tych "dziurach" jakieś gęste,zimozielone krzewy - kiedyś coś takiego widziałam, wyglądało super, tylko wymaga czasu i trochę pracy.

----------


## Igor_Celina

u nas plotek wyszedl taki...........





a z tylu zwykla siatka.....

----------


## 3aniol

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://flexible.comoj.com/

----------


## aadamuss24

Od reklamy to są chyba inne działy  :sad:

----------


## wierzch

Nasz metalowy plot:







Pozdrawiam

----------


## optymistka

Wierzch,napisz proszę coś więcej o tych metalowych elementach ogrodzenia. Gdzie kupowane i jak to się przedstawia kosztowo.

----------


## teresa16

Witam serdecznie.Kropka chcialam zapytac jakie masz rosliny kolo smietnika i przed domem.pieknie to wyglada.

----------


## b_stroz

allleeee super

----------


## malwes

Podnoszę wątek...

----------


## Hektorek

A u nas tak normalnie... Ogrodzenie powstało zanim zaczęliśmy budować dom, wybraliśmy uniwersalne: boki siatka, słupki , podmurówka przód- metalowe przęsła. Niedrogo i póki co jesteśmy zadowoleni  :big grin: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/webU...45044187803755

----------


## słońce 2

hektorek wstaw jeszcze raz zdjęcie bo nic nie widać :smile:

----------


## Hektorek

Ok  :smile: 







Zapraszam do mojego albumu  :smile:

----------


## una

> Nasz metalowy plot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam



świetne, własnie szukałam inspiracji dla nowoczesnego ogrodzenia. Możesz powiedzieć jaki był koszt bramy? I podać namiary na wykonawcę?

----------


## volder1

Mnie podoba się takie.

----------


## una

> Mnie podoba się takie.


  z zewnątrz jest fajne ale wewnątrz, tj.  jeśli chodzi o widok  od strony domu  - jesli działka mała - to wrażenie może być jak w bunkrze

----------


## volder1

> z zewnątrz jest fajne ale wewnątrz, tj.  jeśli chodzi o widok  od strony domu  - jesli działka mała - to wrażenie może być jak w bunkrze


Mam inne zdanie. Takie ogrodzenie chroni naszą prywatność i skutecznie izoluje przed wzrokiem wścibskich sąsiadów /a tego chyba szukamy wyprowadzając się z blokowiska/.

----------


## tola

> Mam inne zdanie. Takie ogrodzenie chroni naszą prywatność i skutecznie izoluje przed wzrokiem wścibskich sąsiadów /a tego chyba szukamy wyprowadzając się z blokowiska/.


Ja tego nie szukałam, wręcz przeciwnie.
 Mamy super sąsiadów z każdej strony i ostatnią rzeczą jaką chciałabym robić,
to się od nich izolować. 
Dla mnie życie za szczelnym murem byłoby dość smutnym życiem.

----------


## volder1

> Ja tego nie szukałam, wręcz przeciwnie.
>  Mamy super sąsiadów z każdej strony i ostatnią rzeczą jaką chciałabym robić,
> to się od nich izolować. 
> Dla mnie życie za szczelnym murem byłoby dość smutnym życiem.


Zapewniam. że za takim murem dom i ogród może tętnić życiem. I szczelność muru nie ma na to wpływu.
Od wewnątrz można go przecież urozmzicić odpowiednio dobraną kwitnącą zieleninką.

----------


## una

reasumując wygląda na to, że wybierając ogrodzenie trzeba brać pod uwagę nie tylko urodę ogrodzenia i to czy pasuje do stylu domu -  ale i nasze samopoczucie. Ewentualnie zawsze można wybrać  ogrodzenie częściowo pełne, zapewniające swobodę - np. w kąciku rekreacyjnym (chociaż ja wolę odgradzać się zielenią) a częściowo ażurowe (od strony wjazdu, chociaż jeśli dom jest przy hałaśliwej i kurzącej się drodze drodze to tu też  lesze będzie pełne)

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Podnosząc wątek pokazuję początki naszego ogrodzenia z kamienia polnego.
Do murka dołączą niedługo filarki, a pomiędzy nimi - w przyszłości - elementy kute, super proste, plus brama i furtka.

----------


## wojcikowa

Ania i Bartek piękne.  :Smile:  może kiedyś postawimy swój wymarzony...  :wink: 

Mam pytanie  :Smile:  Jaki płot będzie najtańszy?
 Z racji tego, że do ogrodzenia 5200mkw (dwa razy po ok 90m i dwa po ok. 58 ), chcemy postawić tanio i czekać na przypływ gotówki. Myśleliśmy o siatce leśnej 150/15/15 lub 30 i rurach ze szrotu, tyle, że z tym drugim ciężko. Dobrze myślimy? A może macie jakieś inne pomysły?

----------


## Ania i Bartek

*wojcikowa* dzięki :smile: 
A co do taniego ogrodzenia, to niestety przy takich dużych działkach zawsze jest drogo. My mamy 2 x 70m i 2 x 22, więc sporo mniej od Was, ale i tak przy najzwyklejszej siatce wychodzą tysiące. My z jednej strony mamy zaprzyjaźnionych Sąsiadów, nasze dzieci są w podobnym wieku, więc w granicy posadziliśmy tuje. Z dwóch kolejnych stron będzie siatka na 1,40m, a od frontu pokazywane ogrodzenie z kamieni polnych.

----------


## Piczman

Witajcie.

Właśnie ukończyłem ogrodzenie . 

Krótki opis :

1. Cegła klinkierowa Terca - Frankfurt
2. Przęsła i brama z profilu 20x40 mm
3. Farba na metal to hammerite , pomieszane 2 kolory młotkowe : Srebrno-szary i szary , do tego dodaliśmy jeszcze brokat 
4. Światło bramy - 5 m
5. Brak furtki

Koszt bez automatu wyniósł 16 tyś zł, długość 20 mb .

Trochę pomieszaliśmy style, chodzi o te kule na słupkach metalowych i kolor tych słupków.
Powód jest taki że początkowo miało być bardziej tradycyjnie a w ostatniej chwili zmieniliśmy zdanie, po zamontowaniu padła decyzja że kule zostają.

----------


## R&K

naprawdę ładnie Ci to wyszło - tylko ten koszt ... jakiś dziwnie duży - zobaczymy ile mi wyjdzie na wiosnę - tyle ze 90% prac we własnym zakresie - również spawanie

----------


## Piczman

Materiał = 12 tyś
Robocizna = 4 tyś

Przęsła zamówiłem u lokalnego małego producenta który zarabia 100 % materiału zamiast 200 % jak inni, więksi .
Murowało nam 2 znajomych po cenach "normalnych" czyli 2 zł od cegły .
Zrezygnowałem też z cynkowania które pochłonęło by kolejne 2 tyś zł .

A więc na takie ogrodzenie można spokojnie wydać 20 tyś .

Moje to kompromis między brakiem czasu i doświadczenia w tego typu pracach a budżetem .

----------


## mariomili

Piczman, bardzo fajne ogrodzenie! 
Czy możesz napisać wysokość podmurowki i przeseł :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Czy możesz napisać wysokość podmurowki i przeseł


Przęsła - 88 cm
Podmurówka - 21 cm

Całe ogrodzenie ma różną wysokość jak się przy nim stanie bo działka ze spadkiem . Stopniować nie chciałem .

----------


## mariomili

> Przęsła - 88 cm
> Podmurówka - 21 cm
> 
> Całe ogrodzenie ma różną wysokość jak się przy nim stanie bo działka ze spadkiem . Stopniować nie chciałem .


Dziękuję :smile:  Ogrodzenie bardzo mi się podoba i mam  nadzieję że będę miała podobne :wink:

----------


## izabel25

Oto moje niedokończone ogrodzenie:
brama i furtka w trakcie robienia
bloczki to koszt - 3 tys zł, robocizna -0 zł (mąż i tata)
profile stalowe (materiał, gięcie i farba) - 1000 zł, montaż i malowanie -  0 zł (ja i mąż)
brama i furtka to koszt ok 2 tys zł
Ogrodzenie 20 m

----------


## Piczman

Nieźle wyszło  :smile: 

Ja też chciałem szersze profile ale gotowców nie było .
Jak je zrobiliście ?

----------


## izabel25

Mój teść projektuje schody, ogrodzenia, maszyny i różne takie rzeczy. Powiedzieliśmy co chcemy on zaprojektował i oddał do zakładu. Profile zostały wycięte z arkusza blachy a potem wygięte do środka. Przykręcone są do też specjalnie robionego elementu z nierdzewki. To wszystko oczyściliśmy,pomalowaliśmy i sami założyliśmy. Poniżej zdjęcia jak to wygląda od tyłu

----------


## bartosz-w

Piczman, jak się żyje bez furtki? Jak braknie prądu, dzieci dadzą radę otworzyć? Znalazłem gościa co robi bramy z profila 10x100, wygląda super, ale za bramę, furtkę z mechanizmem chce 12-14 tyś. Ten 20x40 też dobrze wygląda. Ile kosztował Cię klinkier z robotą? Sam myślę o bloczkach fundamentowych tynkowanych i zastanawiam sie ile zaoszczędzę.

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman, jak się żyje bez furtki? Jak braknie prądu, dzieci dadzą radę otworzyć? Znalazłem gościa co robi bramy z profila 10x100, wygląda super, ale za bramę, furtkę z mechanizmem chce 12-14 tyś. Ten 20x40 też dobrze wygląda. Ile kosztował Cię klinkier z robotą? Sam myślę o bloczkach fundamentowych tynkowanych i zastanawiam sie ile zaoszczędzę.


Dopiero teraz dostałem powiadomienie ,,,

Furtki mi nie brakuje .
Jak zabraknie prądu to kluczyk i odblokowanie, sama brama przesuwa się bardzo lekko jeśli dobrze ustawiona .
Jedynym problemem jest kiedy prądu zabraknie przyjeżdżając z pracy, wtedy trzeba przeskoczyć przez ogrodzenie, już raz mi się to zdarzyło  :smile: 
Co do klinkieru i ceny to za szt. płaciliśmy niecałe 4 szt. a poszło 700 szt. czyli 2 800 zł .
Robocizna ok. 1 tyś zł .
Ile na zaprawę do klinkieru to już sobie nie przypomnę .

Pozdr.

----------


## MagdalenaK

Podnoszę temat i pokazuję część swojego (nieskończonego ogrodzenia). Z góry przepraszam za siatkę leśną na pierwszym planie ale musi być ze względu na psiaki. 
To z całości kamienia polnego to śmietnik, mają  być na nim jeszcze dwa rzędy cegieł, drewniane słupki i daszek.

----------


## qkasurf

*Izabel25*
Świetny płot, interesuje mnie czy po roku nie masz problemu z profilami, jest to w końcu tylko blacha. Nie zdeformowały ci się??
Jakiej grubości blachę użyłaś i jakiej długości są profile?
Efekt przyznaję super przy tych kosztach, mocowanie też ciekawe.

----------


## izabel-25

> *Izabel25*
> Świetny płot, interesuje mnie czy po roku nie masz problemu z profilami, jest to w końcu tylko blacha. Nie zdeformowały ci się??
> Jakiej grubości blachę użyłaś i jakiej długości są profile?
> Efekt przyznaję super przy tych kosztach, mocowanie też ciekawe.


Nie mam problemu, nic się nie zdeformowało, trzeba tylko odczekać po malowaniu bo profile do bramy malowaliśmy na jesieni i dosyć szybko były założone i niestety farba nie przetrzymała zimy.  Grubość blachy to 1,5 albo 2 mm a długość standardowa czyli 2 m.

----------


## agulenkaosw

Hej wszystkim wysylam zdjęcie mojego ogrodzenia :wink:  zdjecie zrobione bardzo dawno  :wink:

----------


## truskawkowabuba

> Witajcie.
> 
> Właśnie ukończyłem ogrodzenie . 
> 
> Krótki opis :
> 
> 1. Cegła klinkierowa Terca - Frankfurt
> 2. Przęsła i brama z profilu 20x40 mm
> 3. Farba na metal to hammerite , pomieszane 2 kolory młotkowe : Srebrno-szary i szary , do tego dodaliśmy jeszcze brokat 
> ...


świetne ogrodzenie, wow  :jaw drop: .

----------


## Edyta M

*Wlasnie ekipa ukonczyla moje ogrodzenie ....  

*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
*Uploaded with ImageShack.us*

----------


## piogron

Edyta M. i Piczman możecie zdradzić jak wykończyliście te cegły które pełnią role czap na słupkach. Chodzi mi o te cegły stawiane na sztorc. NIe znalazlem takich cegieł, które byłyby wykończone z boku.

----------


## Edyta M

*piogron* bo takich cegiel nie ma  :wink: ....

----------


## aniqa1982

> Witajcie.
> 
> Właśnie ukończyłem ogrodzenie . 
> 
> Krótki opis :
> 
> 1. Cegła klinkierowa Terca - Frankfurt
> 2. Przęsła i brama z profilu 20x40 mm
> 3. Farba na metal to hammerite , pomieszane 2 kolory młotkowe : Srebrno-szary i szary , do tego dodaliśmy jeszcze brokat 
> ...


Świetne ogrodzenie!!

----------


## endka

> Witajcie.
> 
> Właśnie ukończyłem ogrodzenie . 
> 
> Krótki opis :
> 
> 1. Cegła klinkierowa Terca - Frankfurt
> 2. Przęsła i brama z profilu 20x40 mm
> 3. Farba na metal to hammerite , pomieszane 2 kolory młotkowe : Srebrno-szary i szary , do tego dodaliśmy jeszcze brokat 
> ...


Przepiękne ogrodzenie.
Mam pytanie jak długa jest ta brama????

Czy orientuje się ktoś czy jest możliwość zamówienia bramy przesuwnej ale dłuższej niż 4 m? ( ponoć 4m to maksimum)

----------


## seaman

Podobają mi się drewniane ogrodzenia. Może komuś się przyda taka wizja.
Pzdr

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Pokazywałam już początki naszego ogrodzenia z kamienia polnego - dopiero ostatnio pojawiły się kolejne elementy. Całość zbliża się do ukończenia :smile:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

a to nasze, co sądzicie? dość szczelne  z uwagi na drogę.

----------


## b_stroz

Zainspirowani tym wątkiem stworzyliśmy takie coś- może kogoś następnego natchniemy hihi

----------


## BEWA

Witajcie, proszę o pomoc w doborze ogrodzenia do domku. We wtorek zaczynają kopać i robić słupki pod bramę i furtkę. Słupki mają być z firmy DREBET  z kamienia łupanego.
Tak niefortunnie się stało, że  brama nie będzie  wprost garażu, gdyż tam są przyłącza i musze wszystko przesunąć w lewo. Furtka będzie na wprost okna do salonu, z czym trudno mi się pogodzić, bo myślę , że każdy będzie się patrzył co się dzieje w salonie.
Domek jest prosty , za skromny na zewnątrz. Dachówka cementowa ciemno=grafitowa.
Proszę  o pomoc w :
1)kolorze słupków ogrodzeniowych-biały, piaskowy, szary
2)brama będzie wsunięta wewnątrz około 3m, czy te skośne ścianki murować z kamienia (byłoby to ok 2,5m długości ściana), czy tez ładniej będzie jak dam na jakiejś wysokości ogrodzenie takie jak furtka i brama.

Nie wiem jak byłoby ładnie wykończyć nasz domek, podobają nam się bonie (białe szarości) ale wszystkie warianty wchodzą w gre, byleby tylko domek wyglądał lepiej wizualnie. W załączeniu zdjęcie domku  oraz kilka inspiracji domów umieszczonych na forum. Proszę znawców piekna o pomoc, gdyż chciałabym, aby wyglądało to łądnie i nowocześnie.

Stąd też chciałabym aby ogrodzenie nawiązywało już do przyszłego domku.Macie jakies propozycje.

----------


## Adam626

Załączam zdjęcia ogrodzenia które wzbudziło moje zainteresowanie. Zapewne jest doskonałą ochroną przed złodziejami  :smile:

----------


## artbol

wykonanie własne, przęsła z castoramy, murek z bloczków betonowych słupki z pustaków wentylacyjnych okładzina łupek :roll eyes:

----------


## kebix

:spam:

----------


## Kubencki

> Ja zaleciłem wykonanie swojego ogrodzenia firmie [MODEROWANO]  . Niestety zdjęć aktualnie nie posiadam jednak wykonali je naprawde dobrze i solidnie.Najlepiej samemu się zapoznać z ofertą bo robią rzeczy specjalnie pod zamówienie klienta.


Jak już można tak reklamować to i ja wrzuce reklame jednego z naszych ogrodzeń...to w końcu moje ogrodzenie, a wątek do tego służy.











I ostatnie zlecenie  :wink:

----------


## only

> a to nasze, co sądzicie? dość szczelne  z uwagi na drogę.


Bardzo fajne ogrodzenie! możesz przybliżyć sposób wykonania?

----------


## Wojcieszek

> Edyta M. i Piczman możecie zdradzić jak wykończyliście te cegły które pełnią role czap na słupkach. Chodzi mi o te cegły stawiane na sztorc. NIe znalazlem takich cegieł, które byłyby wykończone z boku.


U mnie też słupki zakończone sa cegłami stawianymi na sztorc. Nie chciałem stosować typowych betonowych kapturów
- kiedy zrobi się cieplej, słupki zaimpregnuję pokostem. Taki sposób impregnacji polecił mi kamieniarz, który oblicował mi cały dom kamieniem i cegłą.
Oblicówka i gzymsy tak zostały już zabezpieczone, i woda nie wnika w cegłę. Cegła wymaga dwóch warstw pokostu. Kamień (łupany polny) jednej.

- szczyty słupków (nie napisałem, że tych powierzchni nie pokrywam pokostem) zabezpieczę dachówka karpiówką. Docinana do szerokości słupka, oklejona z lekkim spadkiem.

----------


## Piczman

> Przepiękne ogrodzenie.
> Mam pytanie jak długa jest ta brama????
> 
> Czy orientuje się ktoś czy jest możliwość zamówienia bramy przesuwnej ale dłuższej niż 4 m? ( ponoć 4m to maksimum)


Moja ma 5 m  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> U mnie też słupki zakończone sa cegłami stawianymi na sztorc. Nie chciałem stosować typowych betonowych kapturów
> - kiedy zrobi się cieplej, słupki zaimpregnuję pokostem.


Z czapami to był problem pamiętam, murowałem z kratówki a na zakończenie pasuje dać pełną cegłę. Niestety Frankfurt kupuje się w pełnych paletach i aż 250 szt. nie potrzebowałem .
Prefabrykaty z kolei nie występowały w tym kolorze i w ostateczności wykończyliśmy to cegłą kratówką a dziury widoczne z 2 stron każdego słupka zalepiliśmy zaprawą do klinkieru w podobnym kolorze.
Nie wygląda to zbyt pięknie z bliska ale trudno, ważne że po 3 zimach się nie rozpadło ,,,

----------


## Piczman

Odświeżam zdjęcia bo nie każdy je widzi :

----------


## anecik

Piczman - piękne ogrodzenie. Jaki kolor przęseł i słupków z tymi kulkami?
Już uciekam bo nie mam jeszcze co pokazać  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Odświeżam zdjęcia bo nie każdy je widzi :


Zawsze zastanawiają mnie tego typu ogrodzenia. Zastanawia mnie w jakim celu są one robione, skoro mają postać drabiny i bardzo łatwo można przez nie przejść. Jedynie co mi przychodzi do głowy to jakieś większe zwierzęta. 

Ja osobiście nie robię od przodu ogrodzenia. Płot bedzie z jednej strony domu, a brama z drugiej. Cały przód będzie otwarty. Szkoda na to kasy.

----------


## beatagl

> Ja osobiście nie robię od przodu ogrodzenia. Płot bedzie z jednej strony domu, a brama z drugiej. Cały przód będzie otwarty. Szkoda na to kasy.


Nie boisz się, że każdy będzie mógł wejść i np. coś zabrać ?, nie wspomną o piesku który, może wybiec w każdej chwili i o dzieciach które trzeba będzie pilnować, żeby nie wyszły na ulicę 

Ja jak nie miałam ogrodzenia od frontu to codziennie ktoś przychodził a to złomiarze ... nie ma pani nic na złom.... a to pijak jakiś po "cygara".  Każdy zawracał autem na moim podwórku. Zrobiłam ogrodzenie od przodu i spokój święty z nieproszonymi gośćmi.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie boisz się, że każdy będzie mógł wejść i np. coś zabrać ?, nie wspomną o piesku który, może wybiec w każdej chwili i o dzieciach które trzeba będzie pilnować, żeby nie wyszły na ulicę 
> 
> Ja jak nie miałam ogrodzenia od frontu to codziennie ktoś przychodził a to złomiarze ... nie ma pani nic na złom.... a to pijak jakiś po "cygara".  Każdy zawracał autem na moim podwórku. Zrobiłam ogrodzenie od przodu i spokój święty z nieproszonymi gośćmi.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Płot będzie od jednej i drugiej ściany szczytowej, przód natomiast będzie otwarty.
Podjeżdżam samochodem i bez otwierania bramy stawiam samochód przed garażem i wchodzę do domu. Wygoda i tyle.

A te płoty w kształcie drabin to twoim zdaniem takie bezpieczeństwo?

----------


## Liwko

Coś na ten styl. Poznajesz?  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

> Czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Płot będzie od jednej i drugiej ściany szczytowej, przód natomiast będzie otwarty.
> Podjeżdżam samochodem i bez otwierania bramy stawiam samochód przed garażem i wchodzę do domu. Wygoda i tyle.
> 
> A te płoty w kształcie drabin to twoim zdaniem takie bezpieczeństwo?


To zmienia wszystko , ja zrozumiałam, że nie będziesz miał odrodzenia od przodu w ogóle 
Poznaje, poznaje choć nie oglądam 
Drabinek bym sobie nie zrobiła jako ogrodzenia   :smile:

----------


## wojtas122

Ogrodzenie to bariera psychologiczna , wstępne zabezpieczenie przed łobuzami oraz odgrodzenie mojego terenu .   Znam wiele przypadków gdzie mówili ,że ogrodzenia nie będzie bo to strata kasy itp., ale jak mieli gości z ulicy w stylu ,,olewaczy podlewaczy” murów to zmienili szybko zdanie.  Jeszcze nam brakuje do zachodu

----------


## Piczman

> skoro mają postać drabiny i bardzo łatwo można przez nie przejść.


Przerwy między profilami nie są przypadkowe, są tak zaprojektowane aby złodziej przechodzący przez ogrodzenie wkładając nogę między "szczeble" utknął na dobre !!!
 :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Ogrodzenie daje uczucie prywatności, moje jest tak niskie że przechodzę sobie przez bramę bez podskakiwania czy wspinania .

Pełni rolę ozdobną i chroni przed przypadkowymi gośćmi w ciągu dnia, kundlami sikającymi pod drzewka oraz utrzymuje mojego chcącego się bawić ze wszystkimi 50-kg owczarka na posesji kiedy przechodzi obok rodzina z dziećmi w Niedzielne popołudnie .

Jak ktoś lubi mieszkać na ulicy i zastanawiać się kto zagląda przez okno na parterze to ok, jego sprawa .

Ale Ja nawet przy otwartej bramie czuje się po prostu nieswojo .

PS. Kolejną sprawą jest linia zabudowy, jeden ma granicę 4 m do elewacji frontowej a inny 30 m co na prawdę może zmienić poglądy w szarą rzeczywistość ,,,

----------


## Liwko

> Przerwy między profilami nie są przypadkowe, są tak zaprojektowane aby złodziej przechodzący przez ogrodzenie wkładając nogę między "szczeble" utknął na dobre !!!


Możesz to jeszcze usprawnić podłączając do prądu. Na tym ruszcie ładnie się przygrilluje  :yes: 

A tak między nami, te płoty wyglądają ładnie i nowocześnie, jednak teraz co drugi taki robi. Ja pójdę pod prąd i z boku chaty postawię taki

----------


## budowlany_laik

*Liwko*, zawsze byłeś oryginalny  :smile: 

Gdy nie miałem ogrodzenia, było tak: co dnia osikane drzwi wejściowe i brama przez koty/psy, wałęsający się niekastrowany kot sąsiadów olewający każdy kąt mojej działki i krzaczki, psy ganiające mojego kota. Nawet nie wspominam o nieproszonych ludziach  :smile: 

Teraz mam szczelne ogrodzenie z każdej strony. Wszystko powyższe to historia. Było warto na 101%. Mój kot (kastrowany) sobie radzi - przeskakuje przez ogrodzenie. Inne nie są na tyle sprytne. I też po nim widzę jak się uspokoił. Wie, że nie zagraża mu nagła ucieczka przed (bez)pańskimi psami.

Nie mówię też o tym jak każdego kuriera korci by wykręcać na polbruku, przed którym nie ma bramy wjazdowej na posesję. Jak zniszczą Ci kostkę, to zaraz będziesz zakładał i ogrodzenie frontowe.

----------


## Liwko

Już szósty rok nie mam z przodu ogrodzenia i nie założę  :no: 
Wygoda i brak wątpliwego szpanu przede wszystkim  :yes:

----------


## basiakowa

> *Liwko*, zawsze byłeś oryginalny 
> 
> Gdy nie miałem ogrodzenia, było tak: co dnia osikane drzwi wejściowe i brama przez koty/psy, wałęsający się niekastrowany kot sąsiadów olewający każdy kąt mojej działki i krzaczki, psy ganiające mojego kota. Nawet nie wspominam o nieproszonych ludziach 
> 
> Teraz mam szczelne ogrodzenie z każdej strony. Wszystko powyższe to historia. Było warto na 101%. Mój kot (kastrowany) sobie radzi - przeskakuje przez ogrodzenie. Inne nie są na tyle sprytne. I też po nim widzę jak się uspokoił. Wie, że nie zagraża mu nagła ucieczka przed (bez)pańskimi psami.
> 
> Nie mówię też o tym jak każdego kuriera korci by wykręcać na polbruku, przed którym nie ma bramy wjazdowej na posesję. Jak zniszczą Ci kostkę, to zaraz będziesz zakładał i ogrodzenie frontowe.



ano wlasnie. brak ogrodzenia wygląda fajnie, ale jest niepraktyczny choćby z tych względów, o których wspomniałeś. ja bym sie nie zdecydowala na zlikwidowanie ogrodzenia bo wiem, jakie to moze przynieść szkody

----------


## surgi22

Liwko co ty piszesz,  dla ciebie ogrodzenie to szpan ?  :no:  Czytałeś poprzednie posty co skłania do założenia ogrodzenia - względy praktyczne i estetyczne. Ja mogę w twoim stylu napisać - brak ogrodzenia to taki hamerykancki szpan. :yes: 
 PS jak lubisz sprzątać g..a po cudzych psach i kotach sprzed swojego domu Twoja sprawa. :big tongue:    Wystarczy napisać ja wolę tak i jest OK , a nie wmawiać że wszyscy inni to szpanerzy a ja praktyczny jestem.

----------


## rafstraz

szukam sprawdzonych producentów ogrodzeń z profili stalowych, ocynkowanych i malowanych proszkowo. Profil zamknięty o wymiarach profila 40x40mm z wypełnieniem szczeblinami 40x20mm. podrzuci ktoś?

----------


## Edyta M

> szukam sprawdzonych producentów ogrodzeń z profili stalowych, ocynkowanych i malowanych proszkowo. Profil zamknięty o wymiarach profila 40x40mm z wypełnieniem szczeblinami 40x20mm. podrzuci ktoś?


Moge polecic Wykonawce swojego ogrodzenia Pan Michal Budzik http://www.step-bud.pl/index.html ,  bardzo solidna  Firma jedna z najsolidniejszych  jakie pojawily sie u mnie na budowie  :smile:  mozesz powolac sie na Edyte ( ogrodzenie Panowie robili u mnie w 2013 roku , ale mysle ze mnie pamietaja bo jak sam Pan Michal stwierdzil bylo to zlecenie " ich zycia " .  :wink: )

----------


## mitch

Moje ogrodzenie:

----------


## vitis-it

Świetne - oryginalne bardzo mi się podoba. Każde ogrodzenie jest pionowe to poprzeczne. Na czym masz bramę Nice ?

----------


## mitch

> Świetne - oryginalne bardzo mi się podoba. Każde ogrodzenie jest pionowe to poprzeczne. Na czym masz bramę Nice ?


Żona chciała mieć łatwiej przejść przez ogrodzenie, jak kluczy zapomni  :wink: 

Napęd? Came.

----------


## fuxszyk

mitch to ogrodzenie to Konsport? Będę coś takiego zamawiał na wiosnę.

----------


## mitch

> mitch to ogrodzenie to Konsport? Będę coś takiego zamawiał na wiosnę.


Nie mam pojęcia o czym mówisz. Znalazłem jakiegoś szpeca co mi to sklecił.

----------


## TomaszNow1

Witam

Poszukuje takiego płotu jak na załączonym zdjęciu

----------


## rafstraz

Znalazłam tutaj inspirację na moje ogrodzenie . Teraz proszę o porady co do projektu. wiem, ze Wasze pomysły podsuną nam jakieś ciekawe rozwiązanie. potrzebuje pomocy przy zaprojektowaniu wstępnym takiego ogrodzenia. w planach jest ogrodzenie na bloczkach łupanych grafit, niska podmurówka na wysokość dwóch  pustaków łupanych. jakiej szerokości panel powinien być aby wszystko proporcjonalnie dopasować. Słupki murowane z daszkiem wysokość 150-160 cm tylko na granicach działki, przy bramie i furtce, reszta paneli łączona metalowymi słupkami(ewentualnie oddzielona proporcjonalnie słupkiem murowanym)Jak sądzicie?
 Nie bardzo wiem jak rozwiązać szerokość bramy aby dopasować wjazd także z lewej domu (przy ścianie garażu). Czy brama przesuwna  powinna się na lewo odsuwać czy na furtkę? jakich wymiarów powinna być..aby wjechać samochodem także obok garażu - przewidziana wiata w przyszłości. POMÓŻCIE proszę...

----------


## rafstraz

no i najważniejszy obraz

----------


## Katarzyna Czemerys

> Odświeżam zdjęcia bo nie każdy je widzi :
> 
> Załącznik 300785
> Załącznik 300786
> Załącznik 300787
> Załącznik 300788
> Załącznik 300789


Piczman! Piękne ogrodzenie. Czy to Konsport? Możesz zdradzić jakie koszty poniosłeś? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## maxus79

witam mam pytanie czyktos ma brame ze zlotymi ozdobnikami ,  widzialem takie cos i bardzo mi sie to spodobalo  lecz niewiem co to za farba  bardzo fajny kolor zlota  cos podobnego jak ze zdjecia lecz kolor inny troche 



prosze niech ktos da zdjecie swojej bramy jesli ma cos podobnego i napisze co to za farba

----------


## Liwko

W Mławie powinni wiedzeć


Taki żart  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> witam mam pytanie czyktos ma brame ze zlotymi ozdobnikami ,  widzialem takie cos i bardzo mi sie to spodobalo  lecz niewiem co to za farba  bardzo fajny kolor zlota  cos podobnego jak ze zdjecia lecz kolor inny troche 
> 
> 
> 
> prosze niech ktos da zdjecie swojej bramy jesli ma cos podobnego i napisze co to za farba


Masakra, jak można świadomie takie coś sobie obok domu robić, jak się kiedyś jakieś dziecko Twoje lub sąsiadów nadzieje przechodząc przez płot bo mu piłka wpadła na podwórko to dopiero te szpice koloru nabiorą.

----------


## rafal194

> Masakra, jak można świadomie takie coś sobie obok domu robić, jak się kiedyś jakieś dziecko Twoje lub sąsiadów nadzieje przechodząc przez płot bo mu piłka wpadła na podwórko to dopiero te szpice koloru nabiorą.


Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale u nas to co drugie ogrodzenie ma takie groty,wystarczy otworzyć katalog z grotami i pełno takich .Nie wspominają już o zaostrzonych czubkach ogrodzeń z kątownika.

----------


## Paweł Wróbel

Ja polecam drewno+pustak łupany Semmelrock, moim zdaniem nie ma ładniejszych ogrodzen na dzien dzisiejszy....

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja polecam drewno+pustak łupany Semmelrock, moim zdaniem nie ma ładniejszych ogrodzen na dzien dzisiejszy....


Za kilka miesiecy juz nie bedzie takie ladne ..... min, deszcz , snieg zrobia swoje ....

----------


## beatagl

> Masakra, jak można świadomie takie coś sobie obok domu robić, jak się kiedyś jakieś dziecko Twoje lub sąsiadów nadzieje przechodząc przez płot bo mu piłka wpadła na podwórko to dopiero te szpice koloru nabiorą.


Przecież ogrodzenie ma spełniać ( i to głównie ) funkcje zabezpieczenia i odstraszenia przed ewentualnym złodziejem. Widzę, że teraz jest moda na drabinki dla nieproszonych gości

A po piłkę można przejść po prostu przez furtkę

mam podobne szpice i świadomie je zrobiłam - to jest zabezpieczenie i jeśli ktoś będzie się wspinał po nim to znaczy, że przechodzi bez mojego pozwolenia - to niech się nabije 







> Za kilka miesiecy juz nie bedzie takie ladne ..... min, deszcz , snieg zrobia swoje ....


Są impregnaty które pomagają cieszyć się na wiosnę takim samym ogrodzeniem jak przed zimą.

----------


## Paweł Wróbel

dokladnie
poza tym leci juz 3 rok i ogro bez zmian....
a jak bym go impregnatem do betonu pociagnal, pewnie byloby jeszcze lepiej.....

----------


## Wojtko55

Ja równiez nie mam nic do ogrodzeń zakończonych ostrymi elementami, bo na pewno jest to jakis fajny dodatek. Natomiast gdy są one pomalowane na kolor np. złoty, srebrny to już nie dla mnie. Jakoś najbardziej spodobało mi się ogrodzenie Piczman-a  idealnie trafione  w punkt  :smile:

----------


## Kubencki

Rozporządzenie ministra:

§ 41. 1. Ogrodzenie nie może stwarzać zagrożenia dla bezpieczeństwa ludzi i zwierząt.
2. Umieszczanie na ogrodzeniach, na wysokości mniejszej niż 1,8 m, ostro
zakończonych elementów, drutu kolczastego, tłuczonego szkła oraz innych podobnych
wyrobów i materiałów jest zabronione.

O ile kulka ostra nie jest, o tyle często spotyka się ostre szpice  :wink:  Zakaz istnieje, ale jak się go przestrzega to wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## norbert27

Witam. 
A tak będzie wyglądało u mnie... Może w maju lub w czerwcu zabiorę się za to :big grin: 
Zdjęcie poglądowe, ale przyklepane już przez żonę, bo jej strasznie się spodobało, że musi być i już :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

Ja mam swoje ogrodzenie podłączone do systemu alarmowego wiec "szpikulce " są zbędne  :Smile:

----------


## mecenas41

> Ja mam swoje ogrodzenie podłączone do systemu alarmowego wiec "szpikulce " są zbędne


Jak działa taki alarm? W jakim momencie się aktywuje?

----------


## wojtas122

Z tymi szpicami to taki straszak na małolatów i cienkich złodziei . Dobry złodziej puka do drzwi odbiera to co masz i zamyka drzwi i tyle go widzieli.

----------


## Edyta M

> Jak działa taki alarm? W jakim momencie się aktywuje?


mecenas41 sorrki , ale chyba nie sadzisz , ze na publicznym forum odpowiem na takie pytania  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Nieprzyjemnie się robi jak coś się komuś stanie. 




> Rozporządzenie ministra:
> 
> § 41. 1. Ogrodzenie nie może stwarzać zagrożenia dla bezpieczeństwa ludzi i zwierząt.
> 2. Umieszczanie na ogrodzeniach, na wysokości mniejszej niż 1,8 m, ostro
> zakończonych elementów, drutu kolczastego, tłuczonego szkła oraz innych podobnych
> wyrobów i materiałów jest zabronione.
> 
> O ile kulka ostra nie jest, o tyle często spotyka się ostre szpice  Zakaz istnieje, ale jak się go przestrzega to wiadomo

----------


## Kubencki

Największy problem polega na tym że ludzie często zamiast na estetykę patrzą na "efekt okaleczenia"...sami sugerujemy klientom groty zakończone łagodnie lub przęsła zwieńczone płaskownikiem na płask, ale nie zawsze da się to przeforsować.

----------


## Adam626

Groty na ogrodzeniu są bez sensu. Powinni tego zabronić

----------


## autorus

Zgadzam się. Sam mam taka bramę otrzymana w spadku, i było już kilka nieprzyjemnych zdarzeń. Jak wymienię to na pewno bez grotów.

----------


## f.5

Wybierając ogrodzenie sugerowałem się tym co ma sąsiad żeby nie było misz maszu zbytniego.
Są groty od Wiśniowskiego dodam ze jak dziecku wpadła piłeczka to sąsiad zadzwonił abym ją zwrócił.

Dzieci od sąsiadów nie mają prawa wchodzić po piłeczki na moją posesję mam nadzieję ze oni jak i sąsiedzi wiedzą o tym.


furteczka z grocikami

----------


## budowlany_laik

ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w  sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich  usytuowanie.

*§ 41.* *
1.* Ogrodzenie nie może stwarzać zagrożenia dla bezpieczeństwa ludzi i zwierząt. 

*2.* Umieszczanie  na ogrodzeniach, na wysokości mniejszej niż 1,8 m, ostro zakończonych  elementów, drutu kolczastego, tłuczonego szkła oraz innych podobnych  wyrobów i materiałów jest zabronione.

----------


## rafal194

Można to różnie interpretować skoro i wisniowski robi to.Ostro zakończonych elementów,stępiony grot nie jest takim elementem,ale już kątownik ścięty pod kątem jak ktoś nie zagraduje można się pokaleczyć.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Może Wiśniowski sprzedając myśli, że groty będą powyżej 1,8 m? Przecież w teorii możesz mieć podmurówkę wysoką na 65 cm + wypełnienie z grotami 120 cm. I wtedy jest zgodnie z przepisami.

Wszystko jest dobrze dopóki coś się nie zdarzy. Wtedy wyciąga się wszystko. Zgłoszenie na postawienie ogrodzenia, wykonawcę, zgodność z przepisami. Czego nikomu nie życzę.

----------


## f.5

miejmy nadzieję ze dzieci sąsiadów są na tyle bystre ze nie będą próbować przechodzić przez ogrodzenie to raz.
Dwa, wczoraj córa sąsiada uczyła się jezdzic na rowerku - bez kasku uderzyła w słupek z klinkieru ten na zdjęciu 1 na samej górze.
Nie jechała wolno i juz myslałem ze walnie głową centralnie w scianę jednak tylko podskoczyła i na bok się wywróciła.
Trochę ciepło mi sie zrobiło  nie przeczę, bo prędkość niska nie byla ale to wina ojca ze nie wsadził jej kasku.


a co prawo mówi o psie agresywnym bądz nie za ogrodzeniem ?

----------


## kakusek

> ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w  sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich  usytuowanie.
> 
> *§ 41.* *
> 1.* Ogrodzenie nie może stwarzać zagrożenia dla bezpieczeństwa ludzi i zwierząt. 
> 
> *2.* Umieszczanie  na ogrodzeniach, na wysokości mniejszej niż 1,8 m, ostro zakończonych  elementów, drutu kolczastego, tłuczonego szkła oraz innych podobnych  wyrobów i materiałów jest zabronione.



No wlasnie jak te przepisy maja sie do ogrodzen z panela? One sa zakonczone ostro a dajac nawet panel 1,50 cm ( nie wpsominajac ze maja nizsze 1,23 ) + podmurowke 20 cm nie otrzymamy wymaganego minimum 1,80 cm
Duzo osob robi teraz ogrodzenia panelowe (zamiast siatki ) Czyzby nie zaznajomili sie z przepisami czy je ignoruja? Pytam bo sama przymierzalam sie do takiego na 1,50 (panel 1,23 ) ale boje sie ryzykowac i otrzymac nakaz rozbiorki  ::-(: 

*F.5* Towje groty chyba nie maja 1,80-nie obawiasz sie problemow? Znales przepisy?

----------


## Edyta M

Szczerze to obawialabym sie takiego ostrego zakonczenia ogrodzenia  :ohmy:  .... pomijajac przepisy....  jakos tak ze strachem spogladam na Twoje* f.5*

----------


## f.5

> No wlasnie jak te przepisy maja sie do ogrodzen z panela? One sa zakonczone ostro a dajac nawet panel 1,50 cm ( nie wpsominajac ze maja nizsze 1,23 ) + podmurowke 20 cm nie otrzymamy wymaganego minimum 1,80 cm
> Duzo osob robi teraz ogrodzenia panelowe (zamiast siatki ) Czyzby nie zaznajomili sie z przepisami czy je ignoruja? Pytam bo sama przymierzalam sie do takiego na 1,50 (panel 1,23 ) ale boje sie ryzykowac i otrzymac nakaz rozbiorki 
> 
> *F.5* Towje groty chyba nie maja 1,80-nie obawiasz sie problemow? Znales przepisy?


Ogrodzenie w najnizszym miejscu ma 138 cm.
Robiąc ogrodzenie nie czytałem przepisów sugerowałem się sąsiada ogrodzeniem a on sugerował się i nawiązywał do sąsiadaa gdzie był początek - wowczas jeszcze nie było takich przepisów  :smile:  jakie teraz obowiązują. (prawo nie działa wsecz)
dodam ze słyszałem (jakis inzynier mówił)  ze z jednej drogi nie mozna mieć dwoch zjazdów na swoją posesję.
w moim przypadku mam 2 zjazdy czyli do garazu i obok  podjazd brama garazowa przesuwna.
gdybym tego nie zrobił nie potrafiłbym wyjechac z garazu jak do sąsiada przyjadą goscie 2 samochodami -  tak jakiś inteligent kreslił drogę

Mam zacnego sąsiada Profesor  zwyczajny doktor habilitowany od prawa karnego nie budowlanego też ma takiej wysokosci ogrodzenie.
na pytanie czy nie obawiam się problemów odpowiem nie nie obawiam się
Obawiam sie o stan mojego cholesterolu LDL ogrodzenie mozna zmienic kare uiscic w najgorszym wypadku ...oczywiscie
zdjecia z godziny 13 dzisiejszego dnia aż poszedłem pooglądac jak to wygląda u sąsiadów
https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...14Kwietnia2015
ale faktycznie niektórzy majką zakonczenia z kulką




> Szczerze to obawialabym sie takiego ostrego zakonczenia ogrodzenia  .... pomijajac przepisy....  jakos tak ze strachem spogladam na Twoje* f.5*


Edi jak tam balustrada na schodach ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...CZOWKA/page133
Zaproś koleżani z małymi dziećmi zobaczysz o czym mówię....

----------


## kakusek

f 5  ink do zdjec nie dziala . Ja nie zamierzam zmieniac ogrodzenia ( nie stac mnie na takie eksperymenty) Zbyt duzo metrow i lenistwo  :wink:

----------


## f.5

https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...KH3166ylPKsjgE

panelowe które jest dookoła działki tez nie ma 180 cm
https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...56786987059954

brama ma certyfikat a ciezko byłoby ją zrobic na wysokosc 180 
wowczas pod nią zostałoby 60 cm wolnego

----------


## gubik

Żeby podpierać się przepisami trzeba zaznajomić się z definicją *ostro zakończone elementy*.
Z tego co wiem i nic mi się nie wydaje kute kowalskie zakończenia, oraz pozostałe "kupne" elementy nie kwalifikują się do kategorii *ostre.*

----------


## kakusek

Dziekuje za wyjasnienia . Najwyrazniej roznie mozna interpretowac przepisy ale skoro tyle osob robi panele tzn ze i ja moge zaryzykowac mimo ze beda na pewno nizsze niz 180 (planuje na gotowo ok 1,50-170 ) Radek twoje panele to 1,50 plus podmurowka ?
A tak z ciekawosci-po co Ci ta brama na tylach ogrodu? :roll eyes:

----------


## f.5

Z kazdej strony panel ma inną wysokosc teraz juz nie pamiętam ale jak to bywa musiałem dopasowac się do istniejącego panelu sąsiada z domku z czarnym dachem.
Jest tez dosc spory spadek terenu w kierunku częsci działki własnie z tą bramą.
W jakim celu brama ?
działka wolna to 950 m2 czyli spokojnie moze stanąc na niej dom.
W tej chwili jest pseudo trawa muszę ją kosic i w miarę dbać bo sąsiedzi mnie killim.
a brama w celu wywozu ziemi lub jej zwałowaniu na tym nieuzytku za bramą.
Za bramą zostawiam też koszoną trawę nie jestem w stanie jej oddawać bo ilosć jest spora dlatego zawsze grabiami ja rozgrabiam szybko schnie - tak sobie radzę

teoretycznie na tą działkę nie ma wjazdu z drogi dlatego też zrobiłem podjazd pod domem juz istniejącym.
ogolnie mam miejsce na 7 samochodów (w przyszłości)

ciekaw jestem czy na taki domek trzeba tez pozwolenie
https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...20739250304882

----------


## kakusek

Tak to sobie wymysliles :tongue: Zasugerowalam sie nasadzeniami i myslalam ze tam nie ma przejazdu ale teraz rozumiem .Sporo masz tych hektarow do obrobki  :Smile:  U mnie tez 28 ar i zastanawialismy sie czy nie ogrodzic tylko czesci a reszte zostawic dla dziecka lub sprzedaz ale jednak duzy ogrod kusi ( chociaz nie wiem czy bede miala na to czas i sily .Moze obsadze "tyly" drzewkami owocowymi  i zrobie mini sad  :roll eyes: 
Nie wiem jak teraz z przepisami budowlanymi  ale cos sie tam pozmienialo albo ma zmienic .

----------


## budowlany_laik

> No wlasnie jak te przepisy maja sie do ogrodzen z panela? One sa zakonczone ostro a dajac nawet panel 1,50 cm ( nie wpsominajac ze maja nizsze 1,23 ) + podmurowke 20 cm nie otrzymamy wymaganego minimum 1,80 cm


Też mam panel. Nie ma problemu. Montujesz ostrymi końcówkami do dołu. Mój ogrodzeniowiec się dziwił, że tak właśnie chcę.

----------


## mecenas41

Co Wy na to?  :wink:

----------


## rafal194

Kto co lubi,robisz dla siebie a nie dla sąsiadów.

----------


## wera2007

Witam.
Zapytam tutaj :smile: 

Proszę podpowiedzcie mi jak montować do słupka ogrodzeniowego profile na których będą wisieć sztachety drewniane.
Podobno ma być to połączenie nie na sztywno aby nie "rozsadziło" słupków ze względu na różnice temperatury i rozszerzalność materiałów.
Chodzi mi o ten metalowy uchwyt łączący profil metalowy z pustakiem. Pustak ogrodzeniowy nie jest płaski tylko ma tzw. "guzy"
Jak to zrobić porządnie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stam222

> Co Wy na to?


Ciekawe rozwiązanie. A ten materiał przeplatany to co to jest? Jakieś obrzeża trawnikowe?
Pzdr.

----------


## mecenas41

Kupiłem w Leroy Merin swego czasu. Są to taśmy ogrodzeniowe Thermoplast wykonane z polipropylenu. Można montować w panelach ogrodzeniowych, siatkach lub na balkonie wybierając odpowiednią szerokość. Tutaj masz więcej informacji.

----------


## stam222

Wielkie dzieki.

----------


## mecenas41

Nie ma sprawy. Znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego jakbyś był ciekawy kwestii montażu.  :wink:

----------


## rafal194

Powrót PRL tylko zamiast na balkonach to na ogrodzeniach.

----------


## katawoj

jak ktoś ma zamiar w przyszłości puścić po tym zieleń to dlaczego nie?

----------


## mecenas41

Wszystko zależy jaką ma się otoczkę. Jeśli jest ruch uliczny, denerwujący sąsiedzi to panele nam w tym nie pomagają i łatwo można sobie z problemem poradzić. Ale co kto lubi, wiadomo.  :wink:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Czy nie lepiej od razu zafoliować całe ogrodzenie ?

----------


## autorus

Wyglada calkiem ciekawie.

----------


## stam222

Ja uważam, że czasami należy iść na kompromis i taka folia (jak ją nazywasz) spełnia moje założenia. U mnie po całości przy plocie ma być jakiś żywopłot, natomiast od frontu (ulicy) przez całą długość domu, takiego żywopłotu mieć nie mogę a z kolei "gołej" siatki nie chcę. Więc muszę (chcę) się czymś zasłonić. A dlaczego nie taka folia? Rozważam również wiklinę itp. .Wszystko kwestia gustu a jak wiadomo o gustach się nie dyskutuje  :tongue:  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Folia będzie trwalsza. tj taśma ogrodzeniowa, bo z folią to ma mało wspólnego.

----------


## stam222

Baaaa, nawet płot to coś przeżyje  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Jest taka możliwość. Poza tym łatwe do wymiany wiec imo dobry pomysł w określonych warunkach.

----------


## mecenas41

Taśma ogrodzeniowa Thermoplast z folią nie ma nic wspólnego. Materiał - polipropylen bardzo odporny na warunki atmosferyczne, więc deszcze, słońce, wiatry nam nie straszne.  :smile:  Tak jak piszesz autorus wymiana banalna, można dowolnie mieszać kolory jak ktoś się chce odgrodzić super sprawa.  :wiggle:

----------


## stam222

No to kwestia rodem z PRL-u wyjaśniona  :big grin:  .

----------


## KropQ

> Moje ogrodzenie:
> 
> Załącznik 302763
> 
> 
> Załącznik 302766


Chciałabym u siebie podobne ogrodzenie.
Mitch, czy mógłyś napisać jak takie ogrodzenie wygląda kosztowo?

----------


## psuja

A cóż ja poradzę, że mi się takie podoba:

----------


## kakusek

Psuja swiat bylby nudny gdyby wszystkim podobalo sie to samo  :big lol: Ja wole panele ale na czesci zmuszona jestem postawic taki betonowy plot ( zalewajaca woda +koszty ) dlatego jesli to Twoje ogrodzenie powiedz prose jaki jest koszt takich murkow i jak nazywa sie ten wzor?

----------


## Edyta M

> Psuja swiat bylby nudny gdyby wszystkim podobalo sie to samo Ja wole panele ale na czesci zmuszona jestem postawic taki betonowy plot ( zalewajaca woda +koszty ) dlatego jesli to Twoje ogrodzenie powiedz prose jaki jest koszt takich murkow i jak nazywa sie ten wzor?


*Kaka* to ogrodzenie betonowe znajdziesz nawet tutaj : http://allegro.pl/ogrodzenia-betonow...445587852.html cena przystepna za przeslo wysokie na 150 cm. i szerokie na 206 cm. ( ze slupkiem ) 75 zl.  :smile:

----------


## psuja

kakusku tak, ogrodzenie nasze. Niestety nazwy Ci nie podam, ponieważ te betony są z reguły numerowane, pojechałam pokazałam palcem, przywieźli. Cena za jedno przęsło (4 płyty + słupek) 120zł. W necie można znaleźć taniej, tylko jest jeden podstawowy problem, cena transportu. Ja jeździłam po okolicy i znalazłam producenta. Ogrodzenie mieliśmy mieć zupełnie inne, ale kobieta zmienną jest  :big grin:  . Robicizny nie liczę, bo stawiane ''tymy ręcoma''

----------


## kakusek

Psuja masz racje trzeba znalezc u pobliskiego producenta bo cena rasnportu jest duza bo to strasznie ciezkie jest :yes: 
Powiedz prosze czy osadzaliscie slupki i murki normalnie zakopujac w ziemi czy sa one zabetonowane?Jak gleboko?

Edytko dziekuje za podpowiedz :big grin: Musze sie w koncu zebrac i napisac priva ale to pewnie kolo weekendu bo ciagle jestem w niedoczasie -mam nadzieje ze rozumiesz :hug:

----------


## psuja

Słupki są wkopane i oczywiście zabetonowane, na głębokość ok 70cm. Ta dolna płyta betonowa jest obsypana ziemią. Nie da rady niestety tych słupków nie betonować, ogrodzenie by się po prostu przewróciło.

----------


## pinokio_a

Jak się domyślacie, pytam o ogrodzenie. Chciałabym tanie i ładne. Nie z siatki tylko raczej pełne. Myślałam o deskach poziomych zamontowanych pomiędzy betonowymi słupkami. Nie wiem jaki może być koszt takiego ogrodzenia i jak stosunkowo tanio je wykonać. Jakie deski (grubość i długość) by się nadawały na taki płot żeby się się nie wyginały. Deski mogę sama zaimpregnować. Słupki betonowe takie jak do ogrodzeń betonowych. Lepiej jeszcze może dać jedną płytę betonową na sam dół, a potem deski? Tak żeby drewno nie stykało się z ziemią?  
    tu parę zdjęć co mi się podoba: 


.

----------


## pinokio_a

najfajniej te deski wyglądają na 3 zdj. Tak ułożone na zmianę dwie szerokie i dwie cienkie. Zamocowane mogą być jednak tak jak na zdj 1 pomiędzy bet słupkami i z betonowym dołem. 
Ktoś wie jak to najtaniej wykonać?
pozdrawiam

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

Ogrodzenie pełne z desek do tanich nie należy. Gdybym w takie inwestował na pewno nie zdecydowałbym się na betonowe słupki. Wygląda to fatalnie i moim zdaniem psuje cały efekt drewna.

----------


## pinokio_a

> Gdybym w takie inwestował na pewno nie zdecydowałbym się na betonowe słupki. Wygląda to fatalnie i moim zdaniem psuje cały efekt drewna.


Na prawdę wygląda to fatalnie dla Ciebie? Wiem, że o gustach się nie dyskutuje ale jak dla mnie to jedno z ładniejszych ogrodzeń jakie widziałam  :smile:  
Ja te betonowe słupki bym pomalowała na grafitowy. Do tego deski w kol. jak na zdj nr 3. Przy zieleni będzie pięknie  :smile: 
No ale nie chcę się spierać co się komu podoba.
Zastanawiam się ile to może kosztować. Buduję w Małopolsce. Jaka grubość desek i maksymalna długość?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

> Ogrodzenie pełne z desek do tanich nie należy. Gdybym w takie inwestował na pewno nie zdecydowałbym się na betonowe słupki. Wygląda to fatalnie i moim zdaniem psuje cały efekt drewna.


Betonowe slupki moga byc jesli komponuja sie z reszta otoczenia czyli np. kostka przed domem jest w podobnej kolorystyce .... ja natomiast mam watpliwosc jesli chodzi o drewno na ogrodzenie , wedlug mnie jest to niepraktyczne rozwiazanie .

----------


## autorus

delikatnie mówiąc niepraktyczne. Takie ogrodzenia ładnie wyglądają przez kilka lat. Potem jest już tylko gorzej. Chyba, że właściciel regularnie o nie dba.

----------


## k***a*z

A to moje ogrodzenie, jeszcze w fazie budowy .

----------


## semiramida

piękne!
Fakt, że mi też wszyscy odradzaja drewniane ogrodzenia z betonowymi słupkami. podobno spokojnie mogę dać drewniany słup na kotwie zalanej betonem i będzie ładniej a też solidnie...

----------


## Elfir

Szukam pomysłu na ogrodzenie o wysokości 1 m (+ podmurówka 50 cm), które niczego nie zasłania, a najlepiej aby wcale go nie było widać albo nie wyglądało jak typowe ogrodzenie.
Głownie ma spełniać rolę oznaczenia - "tutaj jest moje". Potrzebuję wygrodzić przedogródek, który będzie też wizytówką. Pierwotnie miał być otwarty, ale niestety przechodnie nie dorośli jeszcze do takiego rozwiązania  :sad: 

Na razie najbardziej pasują mi stalowe linki rozciągnięte między słupkami, jak balustrada:




Na szczęście to tylko 10 mb

Jedyne, co mnie zastanawia to, czy linki latem nie będą wisiały?

Szklanych paneli nie chcę - będę musiała w kółko myć.

Zastanawiam się jak osadzone są takie słupki:


Podoa mi się to rozwiązanie:

Ciekawe jaka jest trwałość takiego sznura na zewnątrz?

----------


## greywolf

> Szukam pomysłu na ogrodzenie o wysokości 1 m (+ podmurówka 50 cm), (...) najlepiej aby wcale go nie było widać albo nie wyglądało jak typowe ogrodzenie.


trochę z mojej "fototeki" na podstawie opisu i pokazanych zdjęć:

----------


## greywolf

dalej:

----------


## greywolf

dalej:

----------


## greywolf

dalej (nowy budynek ASP Wrocław)

----------


## greywolf

dalej:

----------


## Elfir

te pionowe rurki i słupki są super - oglądałam przy Starym Browarze w Poznaniu, ale materiał będzie kosztować kupę kasy  :sad:

----------


## grinch

ja pochwale sie swoim, dlugosc ok 70mb w tym 2ie furtki i suwana brama, ale zeszly mi deski szalunkowe ktore trzymaly strop a mialy pojsc w komin, żwir z podjazdu ,roboty na 4 miesiace dla jednego "z doskoku" ale TAAAAAKA SATYSFAKCJA  :smile:

----------


## Janek1979

gratuluję! ogrodzenie bardzo ładne, a jak zamierzasz je konserwować przed warunkami klimatycznymi?? Jakiś impregnat i co parę lat odnawianie warstwy?

----------


## owczarek

Mam dwie dobre propozycje na ciekawe ogrodzenie. Pierwsza - klasyk, czyli panele ogrodzeniowe, ale z wypełnieniem poziomym. To bardzo elegancka opcja, zapewniają poczucie prywatności, skutecznie chronią posesję i są b. dobrze zabezpieczone przez korozją:
http://www.ogradzamy.pl/site_media/u...umb640x480.jpg

Druga opcja to murki gabionowe [SPAM]. Wykonane z paneli ogrodzeniowych montowanych na specjalnych prostokątnych słupach możesz wypełnić w środku dowolnym materiałem, np. otoczakami, pniakami, szkłem z recyklingu. To naprawdę oryginalna ozdoba posesji:

----------


## Biksenon534

Siatka nie jest takim zlym do konca rozwiazaniem .Mozna ja obsadzic np.powojnikiem i czyms co jest dluzej zielone i peknie sie czerwieni na jesien , zapomnialam jak sie nazywa  
mialam tak w swoim pierwszym domu i jak dla mnie bylo ok
z zamierzenia zreszta , a ze tansze to to jeszcze na plus

----------


## Janek1979

hm, masz rację to jest jakieś wyjście, żeby dodatkowo stworzyć zasłonę, bo sama siatka przecież nic nie zasłania tylko odgradza. A co do rośliny do wydaję mi się, że chodzi Ci o winobluszcz  :smile:

----------


## Wojtko55

Tak z tym jestem w stanie się zgodzić, ale jednak. Czy ogrodzenie frontowe również bedzie świetnie wyglądało, gdy będzie wykonane z siatki ? No według mnie nie do końca. Dlatego jednak najlepiej jest przynajmniej postawić słupek L i do tego przęsła  :smile:

----------


## Janek1979

Ale ja wcale nie twierdzę, że siatka to dobry wybór na ogrodzenie od frontu. Stwierdziłem tylko, że jak już ma być sama siatka, to chyba lepiej żeby była pokryta tym winobluszczem i chociaż trochę zasłaniała posesję.Jakoś nie do końca ten słupek L z przęsłami do mnie przemawia, wolałbym chyba ogrodzenie pełne tzn. jakiś mur.

----------


## Janek1979

Te Ergo jest trochę podobne do botanika(ten sam producent), ale według mnie sprawdzi się jedynie jako boczne lub tylne ogrodzenie. Pomimo zawieszenia na nim jakiś roślin nie jest dla mnie na tyle estetyczne żeby było od frontu i niejako wizytówką domu.

----------


## owczarek

Boki i tył ogrodzenia można wykonać z siatki. Jednak na front stawiałbym na coś bardziej reprezentatywnego. Co sądzicie np. o ogrodzeniu horyzontalnym?

----------


## PawelKow

Ogrodzenie horyzontalne to słuszny wybór dla domu, przy czym jednak w moim przypadku jedyną opcją było ogrodzenie całej działki płotem o trochę grubszych przęsłach (za siatką czułbym się jakoś na widoku sąsiadów a obsadzanie się tujami nie pasowało nam za bardzo do stylu hacjendy - oczywiście jak kto lubi), przeglądaliśmy różne oferty i dość pozytywnie sprawdził się Fenz - aluminium nierdzewka lakierowany proszkowo o przęśle 200mm, który nam polecił architekt.

----------


## EcoTeak

Ogrodzenie horyzontalne - bardzo eleganckie rozwiązanie.
I tak oczywiście oprócz stalowej konstrukcji ogrodzenia należało by zastosować eleganckie wypełnienie.
Z naszej strony mogli byśmy zaproponować wypełnienie z Kompozytu Drewna EcoTeak. Materiał, który jest alternatywą dla drewna naturalnego, a prezentuje się tak:




Pozdrawiamy,
*Zespół EcoTeak*

----------


## borgus

Witam,
planuję postawić ogrodzenie z siatki leśnej na słupki wybrałem słupki dębowe, macie jakieś tipsy w tej kwestii, czy takie słupki trzeba impregnować czymś czy można bez niczego wprost do gruntu? Słyszał ktoś może o obsypywaniu przy gruncie drobnymi kamykami takiego balika dębowego dla zapewnienia drenażu, by dłużej stał?

----------


## pilkarzyk66

> a to nasze, co sądzicie? dość szczelne  z uwagi na drogę.


sliczne ogrodzenie od zawsze marzylismy o gabionach i jutro wsypujemy granit do naszych juz sie nie moge doczekac wypelnienia jasnym granitem swoja droga co za kamien wsypaliscie do gabionu ?

----------


## pilkarzyk66

tak wyglada na ukonczeniu :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Ponoć o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale dla mnie to porażka.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Pokażesz swoje ogrodzenie frontowe?

----------


## Liwko

> Pokażesz swoje ogrodzenie frontowe?


Nie mam i mieć nie będę. Mam tylko ogrodzenie po bokach domu. Drewniana, tradycyjna sztacheta.

----------


## budowlany_laik

No to pokaż to po bokach.

----------


## Liwko

Proszę bardzo. z drugiej mam podobnie.

----------


## grzechu71

Co myślicie o takim ogrodzeniu zrobionym z paneli ze wzorem z blachy?

----------


## anderski

jeżeli siatkę się obsadzi ciekawymi roślnami, to ok. ale ciekawsze jest ogrodzenie z elementów kutych, mozna tez wykorzystac tam elementy oozdbe jak daszki, rozetki itp,  tu  można obejrzec wzory grotów itp

----------


## trais

Panowie,
Chcialbym zrobic takie ogrodzenie jakie firmy polecacir w sensie gotowe elementy? Czy to mozna wylac samemu? Jakie koszty?

https://www.google.pl/search?q=ogrod...__IwyJ21ZjZ0M:

----------


## bettka

Czy ktoś mógłby mi doradzić, jakie wypełnienie dać w ogrodzeniu frontowym? Mam do wyboru stalowe poziome w ramce w ciemnoszarym kolorze lub drewniane/kompozytowe deski, też poziome, w kolorze brązowym.

----------


## Liwko

Deski.

----------


## CZARNY.

Jak się Zapatrujecie na takie ogrodzenie do minimalistycznego obiektu i ogrodu ?

----------


## Elfir

mur jak mur.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Murki z krawężników drogowych + desk

Udało się idealnie połączyć obrzeże z linią listw drewnianych. Wszystko ma te same wymiary. Na 30m długości ogrodzenia, to jest praktycznie jedna linia od początku do końca.
Fajnie, nie ?  :smile: 



A gdzieś w środku wtopiona furtka

I przesuwana brama, lekko wsunięta do środka. 
Lodzio-Miodzio. Ale roboty kupa!  :smile:

----------


## cuuube



----------


## Maazik

A ja mam pytanie, czy ktos robił słupki do bramy wjazdowej z kotew wbijanych ? Jako podstawa pod słupki dla lekkiego ogrodzenia to jest ok. Ale co ze Słupkami pod bramę 2 skrzydlową, gdzie jedno przęsło ma 2m długośći i 1.5 wys ?  Słupek oczywiście drewno ...

----------


## Liwko

Żartujesz, prawda?  :smile:

----------


## Maazik

> Żartujesz, prawda?


Pytam całkowicie poważnie.

----------


## budowlany_laik

https://www.bramy-ogrodzenia.slask.p...enty,i109.html

----------


## Maazik

> https://www.bramy-ogrodzenia.slask.p...enty,i109.html


Dzięki ! Już wszystko wiem.

----------


## badaczkotłów

Co sądzicie na temat takiego ogrodzenia ?

http://www.zadbanydom24.pl/ogrodzeni...czy-nowoczesny

----------


## Plot-bud

Wybór ogrodzenia to rzeczywiście nie jest łatwa decyzja, zważywszy na to, że na rynku jest obecnie zatrzęsienie pod względem różnorodności oferty. Niestety ogrodzenie z reguły jest robione na samym końcu budowy i często okazuje się, że inwestor nie ma już praktycznie żadnej gotówki i wówczas jest skłonny do zakupu czegokolwiek, byleby było jak najtańsze. Jak jedak można się domyślać wybór dyktowany tylko i wyłącznie ceną to nie jest najlepsza opcja, bo niestety ale ryzykujemy wówczas wyborem kompletnego badziewia, którego obecnie na rynku jest cała masa. Głównie w sprzedaży taniego badziewia prym obecnie wiodą markety. To, że jest tam tanio (ale też nie zawsze) to wynika z tego, że gdzieś zostały poczynione oszczędności, albo wyrób jest nieocynkowany, albo jest to niskiej jakości ocynk, albo produkty są odchudzone. Odchudzenia produktow nie widać gołym okiem, bo z reguły odchudzone są nie przekroje profili, ż których ogrodznie jest wykonane, a grubości ścianek tych profili. Tak więc na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko wygląda tak samo albo podobnie, ale niestety trwałość takich wyrobów jest zdecydowanie mniejsza a cena albo tylko trochę niższa, albo wcale, a nieżadko zdarza się, że cena przy zakupie całego ogrodzenia wychodzi dużo drożej. Najczęściej ma to miejsce przy zakupie ogrodzenia panelowego, gdzie wykorzystywana jest technika "markera cenowego", którym jest panel. Polega to na tym, że taki panel jest bardzo tani, bo ma on za zadanie przyciągnąć potencjalnego klienta, ale niestety cała reszta, a więc słupki, obejmy, podmurówka jest już zdecydowanie droższa i koniec końców okazuje się, że całe ogrodzenie do kupy wyszło nas znacznie drożej niż gdzie indziej. To jakie ogrodzenie wybierzemy to nie jest aż tak istotne jak to, żebyśmy wybrali ogrodzenie, które przetrwa długie lata a nie kilka pierwszych sezonów, bo jakby nie było zakup ogrodzenia to bardzo duża inwestycja i nie warto kierować się tylko i wyłącznie najniższą ceną, a jeśli nas nie stać na ogrodzenie od razu, to może lepiej poczekać i zaoszczędzić trochę więcej pieniędzy, niż kupować totalne badziewie.

----------


## woan

Fajnie,że szukasz ,,nowych" klientów  :cool:  ale muszę przyznać Ci rację z tymi ogrodzeniami marektowymi. Sąsiedzi kupili market na całą działkę. Siatka panelowa po 3 latach rozpada się. Sąsiad lata z tretkami i łapie je do słupków,które stoją na słowo honoru. Frontowe niby lepsze,ale blade jak ściana, brama przy wietrze nie chce się otwierać bo siłownik blokuje , furtka żyje swoim życiem,przęsła jakieś takie delikatne.....ale było pewnie tanie  :no: Ktoś im to stawiał i przęsła wyższe od jońców, brama niższa ; taki misz masz a chata wypasiona i lexus na podjeździe  :big lol:

----------

